# "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 
die Masche geht grade wieder los:

"(...) 'Rufnummer' wurde in unserer Datenbank aus 100.000 Personen vor ausgewählt als Gewinnernummer für unsere exklusive Samstagauslosung. Sie haben nun garantiert einen der folgenden Preise gewonnen: Einen  Barpreis bis zu 3.000 Euro oder einen bis zu 1.500 Euro Sachpreis. Sie haben garantiert einen dieser Preise gewonnen. Es gibt keinen Hacken. Um Ihren Preis zu erhalten, müssen Sie nur folgende Rufnummer jetzt anrufen: 01908....... Ich wiederhole: 01908....... Ihre
vorausgewählte Gewinnernummer ist nur für diesen Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag gültig.  Verpassen Sie also nicht, Ihren Preis heute abzurufen. Die richtige Nummer, die Sie nun anrufen müssen, lautet: 01908...... Dieser Anruf kostet Sie aus dem deutschen
Festnetz 1 Euro und 86 Cent die Minute und dient ausschließlich der
Administrationskosten für die Abwicklung und Bereitstellung Ihres Gewinns und denken Sie daran, Sie haben definitiv einen dieser Preise gewonnen. Wir hoffen von Ihnen zu hören, und gratulieren Ihnen nochmals."


Die Rufnummer die ich zurück rufen soll heist heute mal 0190 828839 und wird von der ID Net GmbH in Hamburg weiter vermietet.

Das ist recht tricky, denn diese Firma ist im ersten Moment nicht zu finden  - auch nicht in der Auskunft.
Aber... pech gehabt - das weiss ich zufällig: 
Die ID Net ist eine 100%ige Tochter der freeNET AG. ;0)

Anschrift: Deelbägenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg.

RegTP-Suche nach 0190 828839 

Beste Grüße,

Oliver

...hat das mal wer auf Band / Anrufbeantworter?[/b]


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Oliver,

am 6.10.2005 um 12:17 habe ich eine solche "Gewinnmitteilung" bekommen.
Bislang habe ich sie noch nicht vom AB gelöscht, weil ich mir überlegte, ob man gegen diese Masche nicht vorgehen kann. Interessiert Dich der Text?

Inzwischen habe ich über die Bundesnetzagentur den für die Rückrufnummer 0190 / 850752 "Letztverantwortlichen" ermittelt:

Audiofon Chat & Play GmbH  Lister Str. 18   30163 Hannover

vertreten durch [...] (gleiche Adresse)

Schau Dir mal diverse Artikel über diese Firma an (Google), da wimmelt es von [...]

Die Nummer ist übrigens von ARCOR (!) vergeben, auch diese habe ich angeschrieben, bislang ohne Reaktion.

Was soll bzw. kann man tun? Ich bin etwas ratlos!

Grüßle

roines 37

_[Namen und unbewiesene Sachbehauptungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2005)

roines37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll bzw. kann man tun?


Einzige Möglichkeit, die evtl. was bringen könnte, wäre die, den Gewinn einzuklagen. Dabei würde ich mich allerdings beeilen, da es die Audiofon womöglich nimmer lange gibt. Allerdings verweist man bei den Hannoveranern auch immer wieder nur auf angebliche Kunden, die verantwortlich sein sollen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Oktober 2005)

_[Spekulationen dieser Art finden in diesem Forum nicht statt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Oktober 2005)

@roines37: bitte lösche die Nachricht nicht, heb sie mal auf. Oder poste hier den Text. Danke!

(und evtl. den passenden Thread suchen und dort posten, zur Not hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122636#122636 )


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2005)

roines37 schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen habe ich über die Bundesnetzagentur den für die Rückrufnummer 0190 / 850752 "Letztverantwortlichen" ermittelt:
> A* Chat & Play GmbH  Lister Str. 18   30163 Hannover


Wie ist das gelaufen? Hast Du das schriftlich von der BNA? Hast Du von Frau M*G* oder einem Vertreter der A* eine Erklärung, ob sie nun Letztverantwortlicher sind oder ob die BNA da falsche Informationen hat?
[...] Mich erstaunt diese Information aus einem ganz konkreten Grund - aber ich weiss nicht genau, wie ich den Grund meines Erstaunens hier konkretisieren soll. [...]


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2005)

*Dialerabzocke*

Hallo Aka-Aka,

vielen Dank für die Nachfrage. Ich habe auf meinem Anrufbeantworter den Text mehrfach ablaufen lassen und stelle fest, dass die 7. Ziffer eventuell eine 6 und keine 0 ist. Die Ziffern wurden in Gruppen gesprochen, die dritte Gruppe hört sich wie "fünf-zig" oder "fünf-sechs" an.
Ist Dein Erstaunen mit einer eventuellen Nummernverwechslung zu erklären??

Für die Nummer mit der "50" habe ich die genannte Adresse von der BNA schriftlich erhalten. Nun werde ich nochmals nachfragen für die "56".

Hier der Text, wie er auf meinem Anrufbeantworter aufgesprochen wurde:

"Sie haben garantiert bis zu 500 € in bar gewonnen. Legen sie also bitte nicht auf. 
Sie erfahren nun, wie Sie Ihren Gewinn abrufen können. Nehmen Sie sich dazu bitte einen Zettel und einen Stift zur Hand. Sind sie bereit?
Um Ihren Preis zu erhalten, müssen Sie nur folgende Nummer jetzt anrufen:
01 908 56 752, ich wiederhole 01 908 56 752
Der Gewinn steht nur heute für Sie zum Abruf bereit. Verpassen Sie also nicht, Ihren Gewinn noch heute abzurufen.
Die richtige Nummer, die Sie anrufen müssen, lautet:
01 908 56 752
Denken Sie daran: Sie haben definitiv bis zu 500 € gewonnen. Wir hoffenvon Ihnen zu hören und gratulieren Ihnen nochmals zu Ihrem Gewinn"

Ein langer Text mit dreifacher, gleichartiger Nummernwiederholung.

Noch Fragen??

Grüßle

roines37


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2005)

Danke. 


> Ist Dein Erstaunen mit einer eventuellen Nummernverwechslung zu erklären??


Ja, so ist es.

Hab ich halt umsonst interessante Insolvenzmeldungen studiert, macht nichts. Kein Vorwurf, kann passieren!
War dennoch interessant...
Dann ist's halt ein weiterer Fall der viel-zu-vielen.

P.S.: Aber ein anderer als die der "3000-Euro-Reihe"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122040#122040

eher hier anzusiedeln
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=113896#113896

Korrigierte Nummer gehört dtms (siehe regtp)
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp (856752 eingeben)

kannst ja mal auf deren Homepage gehen und die virtuelle Infotante dort fragen: "Seid ihr Ab******?". Dann haste bei ihrer Antwort: "Sie haben offenbar ein Problem mit der Nutzung einer Servicenummer?" wenigstens was zu lachen 

mail mal eine Anfrage nach dem Endanbieter an [email protected]*s.de und frage auch die RegTP, das kennste ja

EDIT:
vergiss es, die Nummer ist bereits abgeschaltet
bna (unter "Rückruf" ziemlich weit unten). Wenn Du Dich revanchieren willst, frag bitte trotzdem bei DTMS nach (?GS? --> ob's evtl. hier her gehört?)

s.a.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-9272.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=121746#121746


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*3000 € gewonnen?*

Auch ich soll 3000 € gewonnen haben und sollte folgende Nummer wählen:


0190 821241

Auf der folgenden Seite habe ich gute Informationen zum Thema gefunden.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-6840.html

Gruß,

Roberto
*[...]*

*[Kommerzielle Verlinkung gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*[...]*

Ich hatte eben auf dem AB einen ähnlichen Text wie Oliver, nur mit der Nummer:

01908 54594

Übrigens fehlt auf dem Band die Kostenansage, da der Text vielleicht absichtlich zu lang gewählt wurde, damit bei den meisten AB´s (wie dem meinen) das gar nicht mehr drauf kommt....

Zudem sollte man die Ansage genau nehmen: von bis zu Summe Sach/Geldpreis bedeutet alles ab 0€ Wert, also ist es egal ob man zigtausend oder Millionen sagt, der Anruf wird wohl immer mehr kosten als das was man evtl. bekommt  

*[Betreff editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Tonguru (20 November 2005)

Endlich haben sie auch bei mir angerufen; dachte schon, die vergessen mich  :-D

Text ähnlich wie im Eröffnungsbeitrag, Nr. ist 0190821649 und gehört lt. RegTP wie gehabt der ID Net GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg

Tja, "einen Barpreis in Höhe von bis zu..." ist natürlich sehr dehnbar  :-?

Habs mal vom AB überspielt und hier online gestellt, für Oliver und als allgemeine Beweissicherung.
Leider fehlt der Anfang, auf meine lange Ansage war der Gewinnspielbetreiber anscheinend nicht eingestellt  8)

Liebe Grüße,
Tonguru


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2005)

wohin gehen die Nummern im Moment (nach Freeline ID zu --> ???)
Bin da gerade nicht auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2005)

*Aktuell: neue Gewinn-Spielnummer / 0190 - 839 411*

wurde heute mit Gewinn-Aussagen (3000 Euro Barpreis bzw 1500 Euro Sachpreis - Text identisch s.o.) angerufen.

Rückruf-Nummer lautet:

0190 - 839 411

(Die 0190 - 839 412 ist bereits bekannt)

minimax24


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2005)

Als amüsierter Gewinnspieler erhält man u. U. auch einen Anruf, bei dem man gebeten wird, die Nummer 09003000550 anzurufen. Diese Nummer kostet nach der 3-Sekunden-Preisansage 29,95 €.



			
				BNA schrieb:
			
		

> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> Legion TelekommunikationmGmbH
> Rather Str. 110 A
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2005)

Ehrlich???
Der Hintergrund dieses Nummernanbieters darf als bekannt vorausgesetzt werden?
(Was taten die bloss zwischen 2002 und heute mit der Nummer?)


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hintergrund dieses Nummernanbieters darf als bekannt vorausgesetzt werden?


Mir sind die noch nicht unter gekommen. Einen netten Text dazu gibt es, neben vielen anderen über Google, z. B. > HIER <.


----------



## Genesis (26 November 2005)

Na, endlich wurde ich wieder ausgewählt (ich dache schon, nachdem ich 3mal das Glück hatte, aus 100000 Nummern gezogen worden zu sein, muß meine Glückssträhne ja mal enden).

Diesmal: 01-908-21-304


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das ein geiler Link 
Nee, ich meinte die L**** - muss da mal nachsehen...


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2005)

*Sie haben gewonnen ...3000 oder sogar 1500 Euro !!!*

Ja da kann man nur sagen ....schlau das es Rufnummer sperren gibt...*fg*.

Wollte nur sagen es sind neue Telefonnummern unterwegs als Lockmittel...

Die Nummer die mir per Bandansage mitgeteilt wurde lautet :

*01908/21304*  

Grüße aus Hamburg 0


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

*neue nummer*

mir haben sie heute das Ganze mit der Nummer
0190 8 38734 
zu verkaufen versucht...

kann man denn da nu gar nix tun?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2005)

wenig, ein Trost:  nur noch bis 31.12 sind  0190 Nummern erlaubt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122934#122934


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Ende des Jahres dürfte die Abzocke mit 0190-Nummern ein Ende haben -
> die Nummern dürfen dann nicht mehr für Mehrwertdienste eingesetzt werden.


Inwieweit 0900-x  Nummern  dafür  eingesetzt werden ist noch unklar, das Risiko schnell ermittelt zu werden
ist größer, da 0900er ohne "Zwischenwirte" direkt registriert werden müssen.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Dezember 2005)

Übrigens werden die 0190-Nummern dann abgeschaltet - auf eine "freiwillige" Aufgabe wollte sich keiner verlassen.

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die BNetzA angeboten hat, danach Ansagen mit den "neuen" 0900-Nummern zu schalten - weiß jemand was genaueres?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die BNetzA angeboten hat, danach Ansagen mit den "neuen" 0900-Nummern zu schalten - weiß jemand was genaueres?


tariftip.de


> Der zeitliche Ablauf der Abschaltung
> 
> Bereits im Jahr 2001 erging der Beschluss, dass 0190-Nummern zum Jahresende 2005
> abgeschaltet werden müssen. Um den Übergang zu den 0900-Rufnummern zu erleichtern,
> ...


----------



## sascha (8 Dezember 2005)

Auch hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=291



> Ein Zugeständnis machten die Regulierer der besorgten Branche allerdings: Um den Übergang zu den 0900-Nummern zu erleichtern, verfügten sie, dass auf den 0190-Nummern in der ersten Jahreshälfte 2006 eine Bandansage von zwanzig Sekunden laufen darf, in der auf eine Ersatzrufnummer und den Preis für deren Anruf hingewiesen wird. Die Bandansage selbst muss kostenlos sein.


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Dezember 2005)

Danke für's Finden.

das heißt dann aber (inzident) auch, dass die Nummern nicht technisch gekappt werden, sondern den Inhabern zunächst für 6 Monate weiter "gehören" ... Mal sehen, ob die alle brav sind  !?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Dezember 2005)

*0190 812041*

Auch ich gehöre *wieder einmal* zu den glücklichen Gewinnern!  :roll: 

Die Ansage war mit derjenigen, die *"Tonguru"* hier gepostet hat (vielen Dank dafür übrigens! :bussi , inhaltlich und stimmlich (sympathische Dame  )  identisch. Die anzurufende Nummer lautete allerdings *0190 812041*.

Preisansage gab's übrigens keine.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

Bei mir war's die Rückrufnummer *0190 81 20 42*


----------



## News (20 Dezember 2005)

*Re: 0190 812041*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Preisansage gab's übrigens keine.


Gestern fand auch ich zum wiederholten Male einen solchen Anruf auf dem AB, Preisansage gab's ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2005)

*0190, ID-Net*

Hallo, wie schoen, endlich mal mitzukriegen, dass andere Betroffene sich ebenfalls nicht abfinden wollen.

Habe dieser Tage auch die Aufforderung zu einem "Gewinnabruf" auf dem AB gehabt und mittlerweile über die Bundesnetzagentur herausgefunden, dass die Nummer

*0190 / 838 732*

bei denen geschaltet ist. Was für eine Frechheit, was für eine Unmenge an Nummern auch mit demselben Scheiß!

Also, ich werde jetzt mal ca. 20mal dasselbe Fax an ID-Net schicken, leider sind die ja nicht über Mail zu erreichen, sonst koennte man mal gegenspammen.

Fax-Nr ID-Net: 0800 / 23 78 000


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2005)

könnte mal wieder jemand versuchen, möglichst viele Details des Anrufs zu posten? Firmennamen? Adressen? usw.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Dezember 2005)

*Details*

Ist für "meine 0190er" in Arbeit.  

Arcor hat sich bislang noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.

Mal sehen, ob's die *Bundesnetzagentur* noch vor Weihnachten schafft, mir eine Antwort zukommen zu lassen:


> Für die (0)190er Rufnummern sieht das Mehrwertdienstegesetz ausschließlich eine schriftliche Anfrage bei der Reg TP vor, die innerhalb von zehn Werktagen beantwortet sein soll.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> könnte mal wieder jemand versuchen, möglichst viele Details des Anrufs zu posten? Firmennamen? Adressen? usw.


Bereits zwei Anrufe im O-Ton: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9578


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2005)

aus einem Blog


> 9.11.05
> Telefonspam aus Italien
> 
> Gestern früh klingelte das Telefon... ich renne wie wild... obwohl ich normal keine Telefone annehme, schon keine von "Anonym". Hab mir dabei auch das Knie eingeschlagen... verdammt. Hallo?!..
> ...


[edit: Personenname gesternt]
Kennt jemand die Firma?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (24 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > Servicio Sud Di Cariotti Alessio
> > Alessio di Cariotti
> > Piazzo Roma 3, I-88100 Catanzaro


Schreib- oder Übermittlungsfehler?  

Ich denke, Name und Adresse müssten wie folgt lauten:


> Servi*z*io Sud Di Cariotti Alessio
> Alessio di Cariotti
> Piazz*a* Roma 3, I-88100 Catanzaro


OFF-TOPIC?: Weshalb fällt mir da eigentlich gleich "Consultin*o*" und "Consultin*g*" ein...


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Dezember 2005)

Die Adresse


> Servicio Sud Di Cariotti Alessio
> A* di C*tti
> Piazzo Roma 3, I-88100 Catanzaro


 steht so in dem Beitrag und wird dort implizit als "von DTMS kommend" genannt. Ich glaube, A* di C*tti ist ein Name, daher habe ich da mal gesternt.

"Heppenheimwelt plus"  nannte mir als Anbieter "in einer anderen Sache" 


> Service Sud di Cariotti Alessio
> Piazza Roma 3
> I - 88100 Catanzaro, CZ


Schon besser... "Cariotti Alessio" bezeichnet hier definitiv den Teil eines _Firmen_namen, daher nicht gesternt.
Das Telefonbuch von Catanzaro kennt eine Firma


> SERVICE SUD DI CARIOTI [nicht: Cariotti] ALESSIO 2/2
> VL. CASSIODORO SNC
> 88100 CATANZARO
> 0961 7697**


"Service Sud" klingt ja auch relativ falsch.

Die Handelskammer von Catanzaro bestätigt dies aber 





> Denominazione SERVICE SUD DI CARIOTI ALESSIO
> Sede legale VIALE CASSIODORO 101 - CATANZARO (CZ) - 88100
> ATTIVITA': COMMERCIO ALL'INGROSSO DI COMPUTER, APPARECCHIATURE INFORMATICHE, SOFTWARE, APPARECCHIATURE ELETTRONICHE E PER TELECOMUNICAZIONI, COMPONENTI ELETTRONICI; MANUTENZIONE E RIPARAZIONE DI MACCHINE PER UFFICIO E APPARECCHIATURE INFORMATICH E DAL 16/02/2004 E' INIZIATA L'ATTIVITA' DI FORNITURA DI ACCESSO AD INTERNET


Nützt nichts vorerst, aber zwischen den Jahren rufe ich die Italiener mal "in der anderen Sache" an. Ob ich unter der italienischen Telefonnummer jemanden finde, der den deutschen Satz "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt, vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf" fehlerfrei aussprechen kann, interessiert mich doch sehr...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 Dezember 2005)

*Antwort BNetzA*

Die Bundesnetzagentur — Außenstelle Mühlheim — hat mir doch rechtzeitig geschrieben, der Brief ist lediglich verspätet angekommen:



> [...] haben Sie Ihren Auskunftsanspruch gemäß § 43a Abs. 1 TKG gelten*t* gemacht. [...]
> 
> Mehrwertdiensterufnummer: *0190812041*
> Datum der Anwahl: *13.12.2005*
> ...


C*** wurde hier mit Doppel-t geschrieben.

Eine Antwort von Arcor steht noch aus. 

*Mehr* oder *weniger* Verwandtes...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2005)

http://www.infobel.com/italy/wp/search/
"who?" - "service sud"
"where?" - catanzaro
--> funktionierende Telefonnummer, aber da spricht man nur italienisch...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Januar 2006)

Weil's so schön ist  und der Artikel bald in den archivarischen Untiefen verschwinden wird  :cry: , hier ein ausführlicher zitiertes Schmankerl aus der Frankfurter Allgemeinen Zeitung: *"Glosse: Garantiert verloren"* (27.12.2005):


> 27. Dezember 2005 Sonntag vormittag, 10 Uhr. Das Telefon klingelt, am anderen Ende säuselt eine weibliche Computerstimme: „Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben garantiert gewonnen. 3.000 Euro in bar oder einen Sachpreis im Wert von 1.500 Euro. Rufen Sie uns unter 0190 840671 zurück.”
> 
> Weil das schon der fünfte Anruf dieser Art ist, mal tagsüber, mal nachts, wollen wir es wissen. Wir treffen auf eine uns beglückwünschende Computerfrauenstimme. Aus 1.000 Telefonkunden seien wir für eine exklusive Umfrage ausgewählt, und nach ein paar Antworten, einzutippen über die Telefontastatur, winke das Glück. Leider heute kein Bargeld, aber „der Sachpreis für 1.500 Euro ist Ihnen”, spricht die elektronische Dame, die ansonsten eher schüchtern ist. Wie sie heißt oder von welcher Firma sie anruft, sagt sie nicht. Auch nicht, daß die 0190-Nummer etwas kostet.
> 
> ...


Na, wer's sogar bis in die F.A.Z. schafft, der muss (sich  ) schon einiges geleistet haben!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2006)

aber die FAZ hat wohl nicht weiter gesucht, denn sie schreibt die Firma ebenso falsch wie die Heppenheimer (die mir ggü. kleinlaut erklärten, "das steht so in unseren Unterlagen").
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=130564#130564
...und dass die gleiche Firma nun auch 0137er-pings verbrochen hat, v.a. am 4. Adventswochenende, sollte auch ergänzt werden. Das sind also Wiederholungstäter, die ihre Nummer bei den "notorischen" Heppenheimern für diesen UND jenen Dreck mieten.
Klasse, RW! Das ist die "gute Linie", wie man sie kennt, damit der Laden liquid ist und bleibt.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

ich gehör immer wieder dazu..??..

Die nummer die ich jetzt am Samstag bekommen habe..
Gewonnen unter zig 1000 ausgewählten rufnummern.. bla bla bla..

garantiert einen Sachpreis in Höhe von 3.000€ oder ein Gutscheinheft in Höhe  von 2.500€..??

ne ne..
Die nummer

0900 5556011


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

*Gewinn Einforderung*

Wenn Ihr das doch ales wisst - warum fordert ihr die Gewinnw nicht ein ? Gibt´s den Gewinn, ist fast alles soweit ok, gibt´s ihn nicht, ist´s Betrug - so einfach ist das.
RR


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2006)

*Re: Gewinn Einforderung*



			
				Rudi Ratlos schrieb:
			
		

> so einfach ist das





			
				Rudi Ratlos schrieb:
			
		

> warum fordert ihr die Gewinnw nicht ein


... wenn das so einfach wäre, zumal der Klagende erstmal in Vorkasse für seinen Anwalt tritt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2006)

0900 - 5 - 556011  	
Diensteanbieter:
TALKIN WORLD GmbH
Hallesche Str. 32
06886 Luth. Wittenberg 

:stumm:
DING DONG 
Mal in Mainz klingeln, ob dort bekannt ist, ob die Frauenfelder Firma gleichen Namens vom (in Mainz) geschätzten "Big" B** und G*L* wirklich nur "ohne Aktivität einfach so gegründet" wurde... Quasi am gleichen Tag...
tststs


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> G*L*


Ach da isser abgeblieben, nachdem es in Heppenheim anscheinend zu eng wurde, wo doch der vorherige Vorstand wieder  heim gekehrt ist und nun mit Familienangehörigen weiter premiumratet.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

*@Reducal*

Zitat:
"... wenn das so einfach wäre, zumal der Klagende erstmal in Vorkasse für seinen Anwalt tritt"
Von bix kommt nix - einen Gewinn einzufordern ist allemal ratsamer als diese Anzeigerei und Beschwerderei - dann weiss man wenigstens, dass es tatsächlich Betrug ist - oder eben nicht. Möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Falschbeschuldigung so läuft und irgendwann spielt ein Anbieter den Ball mal zurück und der Beschwerde- oder Anzeigenführer sitzt ganz schön in der Sch...
RR


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Januar 2006)

Rudi Ratlos schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Ach Rudi, von welchem Dampfer bist Du eigentlich? Schmeist da ganz schön was durcheinander und verbreitest teils sinnarme Parolen.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Rudi Ratlos schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Nomen est omen


----------



## rolf76 (23 Januar 2006)

*Re: @Reducal*



			
				Rudi Ratlos schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Falschbeschuldigung so läuft und irgendwann spielt ein Anbieter den Ball mal zurück und der Beschwerde- oder Anzeigenführer sitzt ganz schön in der Sch...
> RR


Zur Frage der Strafbarkeit von "Falschanzeigen"
Der Jurist, rolf76


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2006)

faz.net


> Acht Tage später, vom versprochenen Präsent keine Spur. Außer der Preisgabe der
> persönlichen Daten, einer gesalzenen Telefonrechnung und dem Gefühl, Betrügern hilflos
> ausgeliefert zu sein, hat der Kunde nichts. Garantiert gewonnen haben die Betreiber der
> teuren Nummern und ihre Auftraggeber. Der terrorisierte Telefonkunde hingegen hat nur eins:
> garantiert verloren.



co


----------



## Tonguru (25 Januar 2006)

SPAM-Mails? Nicht mehr das Aufregen wert!
Es scheint sich ein neuer Markt aufzutun...

Die Hinterlassenschaften auf meinem Anrufbeantworter der letzten Tage (leider unvollständig, da die meine mit viel Liebe formulierte Ansage einfach ignorieren - vielleicht bin ich mal so nett, diese zu kürzen, um mich in vollem Umfang an den "Werbebotschaften" zu erfreuen   ):

"...der Lust auf einen nagelneuen Audi A6 Avant hat.
Für kostenlose Informationen drücken Sie bitte die 0."

"...Lotto spielen. Wir übernehmen alle Ihre Gebühren des deutschen Lottos.
Lassen Sie sich jetzt kostenlos registrieren. 
Um Ihren Gewinn abzurufen, drücken Sie bitte die 0. 
Auch dieses Telefonat ist für Sie völlig kostenlos!"

Bei soviel Nächstenliebe muß man einfach stutzig werden...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 Januar 2006)

Hoi, das kommt mir aber sehr bekannt vor. Den gleichen Mist hatte ich auch kürzlich auf meinem AB.

"Kostenloses Auto, kostenlos Lotto spielen, wir übernehmen alle Kosten für Sie" und ähnlicher Mist. Man müsse nur die 0 oder die 1 drücken.

Das ist doch ein alter Bekannter, der jetzt wieder rumspamt !


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Diesen Anruf hatte ich auch. Und ich habe einfach mal die Null gedrückt. Sollte ja nichts passieren. Abos wird man so wohl noch nicht bekommen   

Sofort kam die nächste Ansage: Wählen Sie die Nummer 0137-7899733 um am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. Das habe ich dann aber nicht gemacht... 8) 

Ciao
Torsten


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

*Telefongewinn mit 09005556011*

Moin Moin, 

hab gerade nen Anruf bekommen, dass ich garantiert heute gewonnen habe. Entweder 3000€ oder 2500€ als Gutscheinheft. Ich muss nur die Telefonnummer 0900 5556011 anrufen. Gut, das ich erstmal gleich im Internet nachgeschaut hab. Das scheint sich ja nicht zu lohnen die 1,99€ pro Minute auszugeben um den Gewinn abzuholen. 
Falls da wer genauere Angaben haben will: Wurde angerufen in Kiel um 17:35 am Dienstag, 7.2.2006. 

Wenn es doch keinen interessiert, dann aber Danke für dieses Forum und ich hoffe es fällt niemand darauf rein!

Grüße aus Kiel


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2006)

Der Nummerninhaber ist die neue Firma des ehemaligen Heppenheimers G*L*

0900 - 5 - 556011  	
Diensteanbieter:
TALKIN WORLD GmbH
Hallesche Str. 32
06886 Luth. Wittenberg 	
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Wed Sep 14 08:50:58 UTC+0200 2005 

Man beachte mal die e-mail des Geschäftsführers...

Man wundert sich über nichts mehr... Nach wie vor ist die Beziehung zur schweizerischen Firma gleichen Namens unklar. Auch hier ist GF der GL, der hier die mail der GLines verwendet.

siehe bereits hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135262#135262
und hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=47165#post47165

BITTE DRINGEND DORT NACH DEM VERANTWORTLICHEN FRAGEN und auch die Bundesnetzagentur informieren...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

Goodl* schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben nichts mit Talkin World zu tun, Herr G*L* ist nicht mehr in unserem Unternehmen tätig und eine aktuelle e-mail ist uns nicht bekannt


Rührend.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

*Angriff...*

Solche Anrufe hatte ich auch schon häufig auf dem Anrufbeantworter. Ich warte dauernd bis wieder einer drauf ist. Dann werde ich nämlich meinen Gewinn einklagen...
Hat das eigentlich schonmal einer hier gemacht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2006)

*Re: Angriff...*



			
				Joe schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Anrufe hatte ich auch schon häufig auf dem Anrufbeantworter. Ich warte dauernd bis wieder einer drauf ist. Dann werde ich nämlich meinen Gewinn einklagen...
> Hat das eigentlich schonmal einer hier gemacht?


Wo? In Tortola?
mach mal, kriegst jede Hilfe - gegen 10% Beteiligung  (=1 Seite vom Gutscheinheft?)
wenn das mehrere zusammen tun, d+ürfte es möglich sein. Frag 'nen Juristen, der sich mit so was auskennt
www.jur-abc.de
(letzteres sehr ernst gemeint, dieser Hinweis auch deshalb, weil es Leute gibt, die denken, dieser geniale Kopf von Amnwalt macht das [Zitat] "zum Spass"[Zitat Ende])


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2006)

*Telefonsppammer*

Ich habe Heute mal wieder einen dieser <Sie haben ja sooo viel gewonnen> Anrufe.
Doch leider hat Talkin World (0900 5 55 60 11)
einen schönes Spielzeug drin gehabt.

BlaBlaBla...... Wenn Sie die Gewinnabrufnummer noch mal hören möchten, dann drücken Sie die 1 ........

Ui,
nen kleines Computerprogramm gebastelt und alle 22 Sekunden einen
generierten Ton in das Mikro gepiept
und nach einer Stunde aufgelegt.

Das hat zumindest eine Leitung für eine Stunde blockiert.

Macht es doch alle so ähnlich, dann vergeht den Typen endlich die Lust dazu.

Mal sehen, ob ich da nicht mal vorbeifahre, denn ich mach da in der nähe Urlaub.....


----------



## BenTigger (12 Februar 2006)

Uiii warst du intelligent, Gast. Wenn du Pech hast, werden dir am Monatsende 1 Stunde R-Call Gebühren zu 1,99 Euro pro Minute abgezogen.

Die Aufforderung, eine 1 zu drücken, kann die Bestätigung zu einem kostenpflichtigen Gespräch sein, welches du dann löhnen darfst.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (12 Februar 2006)

oh je, das hätte ich lieber bleibengelassen. Am besten gleich mal Datum und Uhrzeit festhalten für die spätere Beschwerde bei deinem Telefonanbieter. Das Drücken einer Ziffer löst einen R-Call zu einer teuren 0900-er-Nummer aus !

Das läuft womöglich genauso wie die zur Zeit grassierende Umfrage eines angeblichen "Meinungsforschungsinstituts" zur Fussball-WM. Auch dort soll man die 1 drücken, wenn man für die WM ist, die 2, sollte man dagegen sein. Nur dürfte sich da der Schaden in Grenzen halten.

Diese Masche wird wohl jetzt ganz groß gefahren !


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> oh je, das hätte ich lieber bleibengelassen. Am besten gleich mal Datum und Uhrzeit festhalten für die spätere Beschwerde bei deinem Telefonanbieter.


vielleicht hat Talkin-World-GF G* L* bis dahin auch eine erreichbare e-mail-Adresse :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2006)

Ich habe nach der Bandansage "Kostenlose Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel blablabla..." die "0" an meinem Telefon gedrückt, um überhaupt Informationen über die anzurufende Nummer zu erhalten.

Eine Kostenansage gab es vor Drücken der "0" in keiner Weise. Erst bei der Bandansage, die nach dem Drücken der "0" abgespielt wurde, war die Rede von der 0137-Nummer, die ich anrufen sollte, um an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen (Kosten 0,98 Euro). Diese Nummer habe ich natürlich nicht angerufen, und mich stattdessen bei der Bundesnetzagentur über diesen Anruf mit Angabe der 0137-Nummer beschwert.

Sollten mir nun Kosten durch das einmailge Drücken der "0" entstehen, so werde ich diese in keinem Fall zahlen, unabhängig von deren vermutlich geringer Höhe.

Das wird ja immer schlimmer... :evil: 

Ciao
Roman


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2006)

welche 0137?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2006)

*09005556011 anfufen um Gewinn abzuholen*

Hi, worde ebenfalls grade angerufen.
Zum Glück hab ich vorher gegoogelt, nur ledeir auch die 1 gedrückt um mir dir Nummer notieren zu können.
Wenn ihr also weiter Letutz für Eure Sammelklage braucht sagt bescheid:
[email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2006)

Zum x-ten Mal,  es gibt vielleicht eine  Hammelplage  aber keine Klammelsage 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

Also die 0137-Nummer lautet: 0137-7899733. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass bereits mit Drücken der "0" Kosten entstehen, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. 

Könnten schlimmstenfalls bis zu 0,98 Euro sein, aber auch die würde ich nicht zahlen, sondern nach Information der Telekom, den Rechnungsbetrag entsprechend kürzen. 

Allerdings denke ich, dass die Abzocke erst mit Anwahl der 0137-Nummer beginnt. Warum man dann aber noch die "0" drücken muss, um die Nummer zu hören, bleibt unklar. Vielleicht gilt dies dann als Absichtserklärung an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu wollen, und vermeidet möglicherweise die Abschaltung der Nummer. Aber wer weiß...

Ciao
Roman


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also die 0137-Nummer lautet: 0137-7899733.


Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur (rufnummernspam[[email protected]]bnetza.de)
und Anfrage an ID Net (Wer ist der Letztverantwortliche?), gleichzeitig gleich mal prophylaktisch eine Anfrage an info[[email protected]]netzweltplus.de mit Bitte um Informationen zum Letztverantwortlichen (sonst dauert es eine Woche, bis ID Net mal bekannt gibt, dass ja doch wieder Netzweltplus der Mieter ist)


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2006)

*Abzocke übers Telefon*

*Tatsache:*

Bin soeben - 16.02.06/ 18:20 Uhr  - in Kiel angerufen wurden, eine Bandansage hat mit mitgeteilt, ich hätte auf jeden Fall etwas gewonnen (Sachpreise im Wert von 3000,-€ oder ein Gutscheinbuch im Wert von 2500,-€) und müsste nur  die 09005556011 anrufen um meinen Gewinn zu bekommen. 
Ich wurde allerdings auch darauf hingewiesen, dass ich aus dem dt. Festnetz 1,99 € pro Minute zahlen muss - da der Anruf die administrativen Kosten für die Gewinnauszahlung deckt. 

*Gedanken:*

Ich bezweifele, dass man etwas gegen solche Anrufe tun kann - bzw. dass Sammelklagen und ähnliche Aktionen wirkungsvoll sind. Vermutlich entstehen hierdurch nur weitere Kosten und der Zeitaufwand lohnt sich auch nicht. Es wird immer Leute geben, die so oder so ähnlich versuchen an Geld zu kommen. 

*Empfehlung:*

Ich empfehle solche Anrufe zu ignorieren und vielleicht die Eltern, Großeltern oder auch jüngere Verwandte (die eventuell darauf reinfallen könnten) zu warnen! 

*Gefühl:*

Schade, dass es Leute gibt die sich  auf diese beschämende Art und Weise bereichern. 

*Tatsache:*

Solche Verbrecher hat es auch schon vor 1000 Jahren, und vorher gegeben, und wird es auch noch in Zukunft geben.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2006)

*Re: Abzocke übers Telefon*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> - bzw. dass Sammelklagen und ähnliche Aktionen wirkungsvoll sind.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Verbrecher hat es auch schon vor 1000 Jahren, und vorher gegeben,
> und wird es auch noch in Zukunft geben.


vor 1000 Jahren gab es noch kein Telefon, Betrüger bestimmt...

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 Februar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht hat Talkin-World-GF G* L* bis dahin auch eine erreichbare e-mail-Adresse :holy:


Da gibt es offensichtlich zwei:
*ht*p://w*w.talkin-world.de/impressum.html*
*ht*p://w*w.talkin-world.de/kontakt.html*.

Inwiefern diese „erreichbar“ sind, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. 


Die BNetzA hat mir vor wenigen Tagen übrigens nochmals geschrieben.
Ich nehme an, dass der Brief sich auf meine Frage danach bezog, welche geeigneten Maßnahmen (auch wenn es kurz vor Schluss gewesen ist) man zu ergreifen gedachte:



> Bundesnetzagentur, Mainz 09.02.2006
> 
> Ihr Zeichen, Ihre Nachricht vom 24.12.05
> *Rufnummermissbrauch mit 0190er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern
> ...


Ja, doch...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 Februar 2006)

Nachtrag... und ein ganz klein wenig off-topic 8) :

Man beachte den unter „Partnerprogramme“ gesetzten link auf das _„Portal für Flirt, Spiele, Handy, Reisen und kostenlose Angebote“_.
Da gibt’s leider noch nichts zu sehen (_„befindet sich zur Zeit im Aufbau und wird Ihnen in Kürze zur Verfügung stehen!!!“_).

Interessant finde ich allerdings jetzt schon die Whois-Daten: T*** L*** ( = wie bekannt: ebenfalls ehemaliger „Customer Service“ der Heppenheimer GL), Wittenberg.

Die Whois-Daten für TW sprechen übrigens — und wie von *Aka-Aka* bereits implizit ausgeführt — von Fürth.


----------



## AndyO (25 Februar 2006)

*Hab gleich mal eine EMail geschrieben!*

So, ich hab gleich mal eine E-Mail an
[email protected]
geschrieben:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich wurde am xx.xx.xx um xx:xx telefonisch von einem vermeintlichen Gewinn durch einen Sprachroboter an meinem Telefon belästigt, obwohl meine Rufnummer auf der E-Robinson-Sperrliste steht. Ich fordere Sie auf, diesem Sachverhalt nachzugehen, den Nutznießer unter 0900/5556011 abzumahnen und die Rufnummer zu sperren.

Fazit:
Je mehr sich dort anschließen, desto schneller ist der Arxxx aus dem Verkehr gezogen....


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2006)

*Re: Hab gleich mal eine EMail geschrieben!*



			
				AndyO schrieb:
			
		

> den Nutznießer unter 0900/5556011


09005556011


> 0900 - 5 - 556011
> Diensteanbieter:
> TALKIN WORLD GmbH
> Hallesche Str. 32
> 06886 Luth. Wittenberg


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2006)

GF ist der ehemalige GF einer einschlägig bekannten Heppenheimer Firma aus einem einschlägig bekannten Heppenheimer Firmenpool...
Dorthin eine mail schreiben. Was da looooos ist ...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2006)

*Gewinnversprechen*

Guten Tag Allerseits, 

nach den Informationen in diesem Forum scheint die Masche 

"...einen 3000 Euro Barpreis oder einen bis zu 1500 Euro Sachpreis gewonnen..." 

ein echter Dauerbrenner zu sein. Bei mir ist dieser Anruf heute (2006-02-26) aufgelaufen, die zugehörige Rufnummer lautet 0900 5 103517. Nach Auskunft der Bundesnetzagentur gehört auch diese Rufnummer der "Service Sud di Cariotti Alessionull, Piazza Roma 3, 88100 Catanzaro, CZ, ITALIEN". Die o.g. Rufnummer wurde am 29. November 2005 zugeteilt. 

Meine Schlussfolgerung: Die Adresse bzw. der Firmenname scheint zur Verschleierung öfters geändert oder stets in leicht abgewandelter Form angegeben zu werden. 

Soviel zur Ergänzung und Dokumentation. 

P.S.: Da die oben genannten Daten offensichtlich sind, d.h. in einem öffentlichen Verzeichnis stehen und frei zugänglich sind, habe ich auch keine Hemmungen, diese (nochmals) zu veröffentlichen bzw. zu zitieren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2006)

Ein alter Bekannter, der Italiener...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=131667&highlight=cariotti#131667

Hat's auch mit 0137-ping getrieben...
(da noch über Heppenheim)


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also die 0137-Nummer lautet: 0137-7899733.



Hallo zusammen,

ich habe soeben bei ID Net angerufen und die Dame am Telefon konnte mir nicht helfen. Sind die verpflichetet den Inhaber zu nennen? 

Weiß jemand hier wer --> 0137-7899733 sein könnte?


----------



## chatty (27 Februar 2006)

Hallo nochmals,

hat jemand vielleicht eine Mailadresse von Net ID ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2006)

Probier es mal wagemutig mit einer mail an info [at] netzweltplus de... und schick die Anfrage parallel an info [at] talkinworld de.
Ich würde vermuten, dass mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 2/3 einer der beiden die Firma ist, die Dir ID Net nennen würde, um weiter zu forschen...

Wenn Du keine e-mail von "ID Net" findest, dann probier mal service [at] freenet de.
ID Net gehört zur "Freenet"-Gruppe, das nur so am Rande 
ID Net heisst heute Next ID, somit:
info [at] next-id.de
http://www.n***-id.de/index.php?id=8


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> D Net gehört zur "Freenet"-Gruppe, das nur so am Rande



http://www.telespiegel.de/festnetz/01050.html


> Webseite  http://www.01050.com
> Telefon  0800-2377000
> Telefax  0800- 2378000
> E-Mail  [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2006)

Das mit "ID Net" ist etwas verwirrend... Es gibt ja auch noch "Next ID".

"NEXT ID®. Ein Unternehmen der freenet.de Gruppe."

Im Mai 2004 wurde im Hamburger Handelsregister eine
"Ad acta" 564. Vermögensverwaltungsgesellschaft mbH
eingetragen, HRB 90503

Diese wurde im März 2005 in "ID Net GmbH" umbenannt,  bekam im Juni 2005 einen Geschäftsführer, im Juni 2005 gab es dann aufschlussreiche Veränderungen, die die Herkunft der Firma deutlich machen, werden doch die entscheidenden Personen von Talkline ID einerseits und freenet andererseits genannt.

Im Dezember 2005 wurde "ID Net GmbH" offiziell in "Next ID technolgies [steht da so]" umbenannt..

So, damit das endlich mal klar ist, weil es da doch ziemliche Verwirrung gibt...

ID NET GMBH = NEXT ID = ehemals TALKLINE ID, siehe Pressemeldung

Alas, the names may change, but people stay the same


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

*09005103517*

Habe heute auch das fantastische Glück gehabt unter tausenden Telefonnummern ausgewählt zu werden.3000 € bar oder 1500€ sach fantastisch....hab aber nicht zurückgerufen....kann man die nicht irgendwie verklagen? :argue:


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2006)

welche Nummer? Das wäre der erste Schritt dort hin.


----------



## chatty (27 Februar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Probier es mal wagemutig mit einer mail an info [at] netzweltplus de... und schick die Anfrage parallel an info [at] talkinworld de.
> Ich würde vermuten, dass mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 2/3 einer der beiden die Firma ist, die Dir ID Net nennen würde, um weiter zu forschen...
> 
> Wenn Du keine e-mail von "ID Net" findest, dann probier mal service [at] freenet de (...)



Hallo,

wer Talkingworld, ID NET & Next ID ist, wurde hier geklärt. Wer aber ist Netzweltplus? 

Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich heute die kostenlose Service-Hotline gewählt, um den Inhaber der Nummer zu erfragen. Eine Bandansage teilte mir eine 01803-Nummer, um von dort den Inhaber zu erfragen. Natürlich Fehlanzeige! Dafür hört man eine lange Bandansage(Ca. 4 Min) bis die Nummer erfragt wird. Nummer eingetippt und dann...Fehlermeldung!

Noch einmal rief ich die kostenlose Nummer. Eine Mitarbeiterin ging ran und hat versucht die Nummer herauszufinden. Angeblich fand sie nix in der DB  :roll: 

Dabei steht auf der BN-Agentur-Seite:



> (0)137 789 zugeteilt ID Net GmbH



Die Frage, die hier beantwortet werden muss ist, ob Net ID verpflichetet ist, den Inhaber von 0137-Nummer zu nennen.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal ne Nachricht an die Netzagentur schicken und parallel an die Net ID mit der Bitte um die Herausgabe der Daten. Mal schauen, was dann passiert. 

Wenn ich auch weiß, wer Netzweltplus ist, dann hören auch die von mir. 




[/i]


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2006)

Netzweltplus ist ein Anbieter von Mehrwertenummern wie 0137 aus dem schönen Städtchen HEPPENHEIM. Nun ja. Man mag mich korrigieren, aber ALLE Mehrwertnummern der Next ID, die ich in letzter Zeit zur Kenntnis nahm, führten im nächsten Schritt nach HEPPENHEIM zu Netzwelt Plus (neuerdings aber auch zur neuen Firma des alten HEPPENHEIMER GF's).

Und: Während Next ID erfahrungsgemäss etwa 8 Tage für eine e-mail-Antwort braucht, reagiert(e) Netzweltplus (bisher) flott: Meist binnen 24 Stunden.

Dafür mal ein Lob nach Heppenheim. Viel gibt's da ja nicht zu loben...

Also habe ich mir angewöhnt, Nummern, die zu Next ID gehören, direkt in Heppenheim anzufragen. Der Gedanke dahinter ist: Sind sie nicht Nummerninhaber, können sie das ja melden. Sind sie aber Nummerninhaber, sollen sie's mal wagen, das Gegenteil zu behaupten 

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt nachvollziehbar. Hat ja nicht jeder hier Mehrwertdienststrukturenanalyse als Hauptstudienfach


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2006)

0137-7899733 ist NICHT Netzwelt Plus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2006)

ID Net = Next ID 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=140739#140739
ersatzweise verlinkt http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=134164&postcount=81
daher:
info [at] next-id.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 0137-7899733 ist NICHT Netzwelt Plus.


...und auch nicht Talkin World... Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, an wen ID-Net/Next-ID vermietet hat...
(zwecks Übersichtlichkeit: wir reden hiervon
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=139010#139010 )


----------



## chatty (2 März 2006)

ich habe eine Email an die BNetzagentur geschickt und um Aufklärung gebeten. 

Telefonische Weitergabe von Inhaberdaten war leider nicht möglich   :-?

Hat keiner hier eine Mailadresse von Net ID? Die genannten funtzen wirklich nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2006)

wenn [email protected]*t-id.de nicht klappt, fällt mir nur noch [email protected]*t.de ein oder [email protected]*m
Aber die [email protected]*t-id.de kommt doch zumindest nicht zurück.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141090#141090


----------



## chatty (7 März 2006)

Ich abe eine Mail von der Bundesnetzagentur erhalten. Darin steht:



> ... Zuteilungsinhaber in Ihrem Fall ist: ID Net GmbH ....



Was ich nicht verstehe ist das Wort Zuteilungsinhaber.

Heißt es, dass ID NET es zugeteilt bekommen hat, um es zu verwalten oder zugeteilt, um es zu benutzen?!!?!?!? 

Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2006)

chatty schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt es, dass ID NET es zugeteilt bekommen hat, um es zu verwalten


Verwalten ein zu  milder Ausdruck, weiterverhökern trifft es besser 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2006)

chatty schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Mail von der Bundesnetzagentur erhalten. Darin steht:
> 
> 
> > ... Zuteilungsinhaber in Ihrem Fall ist: ID Net GmbH ....


Tolle Leistung der BNA. Das wissen wir doch auch schon... Hat freenets Mehrwertsparte schon jemandem eine Nachricht geschickt? Das wäre doch die Info, die man braucht. Wir wollen doch immerhin wissen, welche italienische Trulalafirma den Verantwortungsträger mimt...


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2006)

Anonymous am 25.01.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Anruf hatte ich auch. Und ich habe einfach mal die Null gedrückt. Sollte ja nichts passieren. Abos wird man so wohl noch nicht bekommen
> 
> Sofort kam die nächste Ansage: Wählen Sie die Nummer 0137-7899733 um am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. Das habe ich dann aber nicht gemacht... 8)


Die 0137-789-9733 ist mit genau der gleichen Masche immer noch aktiv. Unglaublich.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe diese NextID Menschen angemailt über deren Rechnungsinfo.de seite. Die meinten ich soll die Hotline anrufen. Hab ich gemacht. Nur da wil keiner mir sagen, wer hinter der Nummer steckt. Nicht mal eine Abteilung wollte die nennen.

ICH PLATZE GLEICH  :bigcry: 

Ich kann mich noch an den Telefonat mit dem BNA-[edit]erinnern. Er sagte  zu mir: "das ist etwas für hartgesottene". Was er meinte merke ich langsam.

Ich frage euch noch mal: 

Ist Next ID verpflichetet den Inhaber zu nennen?
 JA oder NEIN?!

Ich habe hier eine Berliner Anschrift von diesen Next ID. Diese Anschrift werde ich benutzen, um eine schriftliche Stellungnahme einzufordern. Parallel werde ich die BNA nochmals anmailen.

Sollte das alles nicht helfen, werde ich Anzeige erstatten.

Bitte sagt mir nur, ob NETID verpflichete ist,  den Inhaber zu nennen.

chatty


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2006)

Bei berechtigtem und begründetem Interesse sicher, insbesondere bei einem Auskunftersuchen einer Behörde unter Benennung der Rechtsvorschrift. Somit bekommst Du die Auskunft auf jeden Fall, wenn Du die angekündigte Anzeige erstattest und entweder selbst als Anwalt oder dieser in Deiner Vertretung Akteneinsichtnahme beantragt und diese gewährt wird.

Die Rechtsabteilung der Next ID GmbH ist übrigens nicht in Berlin sondern in Bonn.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (1 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich habe gewonnen. Garantiert. Ich muss nur ganz schnell die Nummer

0900-3103436   

anrufen, wie mir die "unbekannte" Automatenstimme heute morgen um 10.50 Uhr verkündete.
Anruf erfolgte, obwohl ich in der Robinsonliste Telefonspam eingetragen bin.

Vergeben ist diese Nummer lt. BNetzA an die Firma

Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH

Andhauserstrasse 62-64
8572 Berg

SCHWEIZ

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Tue Mar 14 10:08:34 UTC+0100 2006

*[Hierher "zuständigkeitshalber" verschoben - ist keine 0137-Nummer.] - modaction.sep*


----------



## unknown (4 April 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Habe es auf meinem AB! Heute morgen rief die computerstimme an und meinte, dass ich aufjedefall 3000euro in bar oder einen sachpreis im wert von 1500euro
gewonnen habe!  Ich solle nur diese nummer anrufen! 09003103439
Komisch, nur habe ich sie nirgends gefunden! 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich den angeblichen gewinn einklagen kann!?
Ich meine, es muss ja schließlich genug leute geben, die noch drauf reinfallen, sonst würds die ja nicht mehr geben!  vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				unknown schrieb:
			
		

> Ich solle nur diese nummer anrufen! 09003103439
> Komisch, nur habe ich sie nirgends gefunden!


http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3103439&Suche=Absenden


> 0900 - 3 - 103439
> Diensteanbieter:
> Top Tel Telemarketing GmbHnull
> Andhauserstrasse 62-64
> ...





			
				unknown schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich den angeblichen
> gewinn einklagen kann!?


Dürfte schwierig werden, das in der Schweiz einzuklagen...

cp


----------



## rolf76 (4 April 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				unknown schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich den angeblichen gewinn einklagen kann!?


Abgesehen von der Frage, wo der Anbieter sitzt, bin ich der Auffassung, dass der Gewinn nicht eingeklagt werden kann. Das ist aber umstritten, siehe näher hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=126096&postcount=2


----------



## dvill (4 April 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Der Schlaumeier hat eine Falltür auf dem Weg zur Einklage des Gewinns eingebaut. Alternativ gibt es den Sachgewinn. Der kann darin bestehen, dass eine Kreuzfahrt mit dem Listenpreis von 10.000 Euro nur noch 8.500 Euro kostet. Auszahlungen gibt das nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Tantschi (12 April 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ach Du meine Güte... Schrecklich was sind das für Menschen??? Auch ich habe den Anruf bekommen und sofort im Internet nachgeschaut was das für eine Sache soll. Und ganz genau hab mich nicht geirrt, eine vera......e. Gut dass ich da nicht angerufen habe. Fällt bitte nicht drauf rein, Leute. Gruß Tantschi.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Die oben bezeichnete Firma ist diese hier und die Firma, der die 0900 gehört (laut Telekoms 0800-Auskunft bei Next-ID geschaltet), das ist diese hier.
[...]
Heute passt meine Signatur ausnahmsweise mal richtig gut 


> Ich vertraue da auf meinen Riecher und derzeit rieche ich nicht, dass es stinkt


----------



## Siggi-51 (29 April 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Überraschung!
Mein Anrufbeantworter hat heute garantiert bis zu 3000 Euro oder einen "Sachpreis" bis 1500 Euro gewonnen, "es gibt keinen Haken!".
Da die Automatenstimme etwas langatmig war hat er nur die Rückrufnummer 
09 003 10... aufgezeichnet. Wie soll der arme Kasten jetzt zu seinem Gewinn kommen???
Gestern kam übrigens ein ähnliches "Geschenk", allerdings sollte der Apparat die Taste 1 drücken, was ich ihm leider noch nicht antrainiert hatte.
Soviel Unglück im Glück - ich könnte heulen......

Gruß an alle Mitgenervten und von ähnlichen Bauernfängern traktierten  SIGGI


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Siggi-51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll der arme Kasten jetzt zu seinem Gewinn kommen???


Er soll doch bitte einen Briefumschlag ins Postfach in der Schweiz schicken


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Tja, ist bei mir dumm gelaufen. 

Ich habe heute auch so einen schönen Anruf bekommen, nicht nachgedacht und die nummer gewählt. Erst nach dem die schöne Stimme wieder angefangen hat zu labern kam mir der Gedanke, dass da was faul ist, hab aufgelegt und gleich mal im Internet nachgeschaut, was das jetzt zu bedeuten hatte.

Ich habe an sowas nicht gedacht, da meine Nummer recht neu ist und ich sie nirgens hab eintragen lassen. ... Man sieht mal wieder das jeder an alles kommen kann, wenn er will xD

Tja, wenn man mit dummheit gestraft ist ... muss man zahlen um zu lernen xD

Ich kann nur jedem Raten bei so etwas gleich aufzulegen.

Mehr kann ich leider dazu auch nicht sagen. Mein Beileid an alle mit-blau-äugigen xD

mfg
Blue Eyes


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 Mai 2006)

Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute auch so einen schönen Anruf bekommen, nicht nachgedacht und die nummer gewählt.


Um welche Nummer handelte es sich denn?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Das muss, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, die 09 003 10 11 14 gewesen sein.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 Mai 2006)

*Keine Adressdaten verfügbar zu Rufnummer 0900 - 3101114* :gruebel:


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Tut mir leid, ich bin mir über die drei nicht so sicher.

aber unte 0900 -5- 101114 kommt

dtms Deutsche Telefon u.
Marketing Services AG
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5 

55124 Mainz   

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Wed Oct 16 11:26:43 UTC+0200 2002
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hab mich noch nicht druch alles hier durchgewühlt. Vielleicht passt das ja auf eine der schon vorher genannten.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Die ist  auf  jeden Fall  aktuell 
0900-3101418

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Bei mir war das Heute auch der Fall.
Die Nummer lautete 09003101412

bis dann
Peter aus München


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war das Heute auch der Fall.
> Die Nummer lautete 09003101412



Das waren wieder die schon sattsam "bekannten" Schweizer aus CH-8572 Berg (lt. BNetzA)


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ich nehme an, dass dem Peter aus München der Anbieter nicht sattsam bekannt ist.
Er kann das aber hier abrufen:
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp 
Einfach die Nummer ohne 0900 eingeben. Ob das bei der Nummer telefonisch klappt, weiss ich nicht
08003301900 (0900-Infonummer der Telekom)
Top Tel Telemarketing.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Es geht weiter..... 0900 3101097. BNetzA ist informiert.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht weiter..... 0900 3101097. BNetzA ist informiert.


wie gehabt, wie fast immer:

Diensteanbieter:
Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
Andhauserstrasse 62-64
8572 Berg
SCHWEIZ
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Tue Mar 14 10:08:34 UTC+0100 2006


----------



## dieter_w (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Diensteanbieter:
> Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH



Egal ob TTT oder Legion oder sonstwer die Letztverantwortlichen sind. Wir müssen noch einen Schritt weiter gehen: Die Automatenansagen gleichen sich doch von der Machart her wie ein Ei dem anderen. Bis auf einige kleinere inhaltliche Retuschen haben die Ansagen vermutlich doch nur eine einzige Quelle. Und somit ist es nahe liegend, dass da nur ein kleiner Personenkreis dahinter steht.

Ich habe in einem ähnlichen Fall von Legion diese Auskunft erhalten. Die Spur führt nach GB (Firma hat sich mittlerweile auch schon wieder umbenannt! / Eigenrecherche) und danach wieder zurück nach D (Eigenrecherche).

Die betreffenden 0900-Nummern werden nun allerdings nicht mehr weiter vermietet (da seit 2006 verboten), sondern der jeweilige Letztverantwortliche führt die so gemannte "Dienstleistung" im Namen und im Auftrag der anderen Firma aus.
Ob nun weiter vermietet an XYZ oder Auftragsausführung im Auftrag von XYZ, der Schweinskram hat sich durch die veränderte Gesetzgebung aus Sicht der Bespammten überhaupt nicht verändert.

Dieter


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> Die Automatenansagen gleichen sich doch von der Machart her wie ein Ei dem anderen.


Ja und nein. Die TTT verwendet eine Ansage mit der (nach meinem Ohr) gleichen Frauenstimme, die schon früher aufgetaucht war (z.B. 0190821649 - weiss jemand, wer für die Nummer verantwortlich war? Waren das die Italiener?).

Ich wiederhole mal meinen Aufruf, mir alle solchen Mitschnitte zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Leider kein Mitschnitt, aber auch hier ist jetzt so ein Anruf aufgeschlagen.
"Beworbene" Rufnummer: 0900 3 10 14 16
Natürlich zugeteilt an die allseits beliebte  [... Ausdrucksweise entfernt. (bh) ...]...

Mail an BNetzA ist raus.

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Die "Ausdrucksweise entfernten" verwenden die gleiche Frau für ihre Ansagen wie andere, z.B. 0190821649 
Kannst Du Dich bitte auch mal umhören. Wer hat solche Mitschnitte gesammelt? Und: wer war der Verantwortliche der 0190821649 ?


----------



## dieter_w (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Ausdrucksweise entfernten" verwenden die gleiche Frau für ihre Ansagen wie andere, z.B. 0190821649
> Kannst Du Dich bitte auch mal umhören. Wer hat solche Mitschnitte gesammelt?



In diesem Thread gibt's noch eine ganze Anzahl Mitschnitte:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10515



> Und: wer war der Verantwortliche der 0190821649 ?



http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...criptID=56&TxtRufnummer=821649&Suche=Absenden

Dieter.


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> > Und: wer war der Verantwortliche der 0190821649 ?
> 
> 
> http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp?USessionID=0&sStartDS=1&sScriptID=56&TxtRufnummer=821649&Suche=Absenden


Es geht um den letztverantwortlichen, den Kunden der DTMS.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

In dem Thread werden verschiedene Aufnahmen erwähnt. Eine ist die zu obiger Nummer, eine andere ist hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=50399&postcount=12
16.12.2005
Diese Datei ist aber irgendwie zerhackt. Die Nummer ist wohl 0190812044 - auch da fehlt mir der Letztverantwortliche.
Nuja, hat Qualitätsmanagerin S*M*, die liebe gute Frau, mal wieder Post


----------



## dieter_w (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Nuja, hat Qualitätsmanagerin S*M*, die liebe gute Frau, mal wieder Post



Ach, sieh' mal an, Frau M. ist auch Deine Bekannte ... nicht, dass wir uns noch um sie streiten müssen.
Falls Du ihr mailst, gib Frau M**c** gleich Deine Postanschrift mit. 



			
				Frau M**c** schrieb:
			
		

> Aus  Datenschutzgründen müssen wir die Bekanntgabe postalisch durchführen.


Die Antwort hast Du am nächsten Tag im Briefkasten.

Der Letztverantwortliche (falls das die Firma L. sein sollte) hat jedoch keine datenschutzrechtlichen Bedenken und meldet sich noch am gleichen Tag per Mail und geht unaufgefordert sogar noch einen Schritt weiter. Sie teilt dir dann mit, im Auftrag welcher ausländischen (Briefkasten-)Firma diese Dienste ausgeführt werden.
(Fast gleichlautendes Schreiben wie früher, als mitgeteilt wurde, an wen die Nummer weiter vermietet wurde, was aber seit diesem Jahr nicht mehr erlaubt ist).

Dieter.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Und bei mir (Flensburg) ist auch eine angekommen 0900 3 10 14 16 

Diensteanbieter:
Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
Andhauserstrasse 62-64
8572 Berg
SCHWEIZ


> Mail an BNetzA ist raus.
Ich würde mich auch gerne Beschweren. An welche Adress geht das?. Würde mich auch mal interresieren was man da schreibt, damit es auch an der richtigen Stelle ankommt.


----------



## dieter_w (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> > Mail an BNetzA ist raus.
> Ich würde mich auch gerne Beschweren. An welche Adress geht das?. Würde mich auch mal interresieren was man da schreibt, damit es auch an der richtigen Stelle ankommt.



Hier http://www.verbraucher-gegen-spam.d...chreiben/Bundesnetzagentur Rufnummernspam.doc findest Du einen Musterbrief (Word-Format). Einfach noch anpassen und abschicken.

.


----------



## Steppi42 (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo,
HILFE kann ich nur sagen. Im März erhielt meine minderjährige Tochter eine Rechnung in Höhe von 96 Euro von Top Tel Telemarketing aus der Schweiz. Ich sprach sie drauf an, was sie gemacht hat? Sie meinte, dass sie auf einer Seite gewesen wäre, wo freie SMS angeboten würden. Sie hätte sich registrieren müssen und weiter nichts. Also ein tolles Lockangebot für Kinder.
Heute bekam ich von einer Inkasso-Gesellschaft in Mainz die Aufforderung mittlerweile von 130 Euro zu zahlen. Mich traf der Schock.

Was kann ich tun?
Wer hat auch schon mal mit dieser Gesellschaft zu tun gehabt?
Muss ich jetzt für diese Kosten aufkommen, obwohl meine Tochter erst 15 ist?

Viele Grüße
Steppi42


----------



## rolf76 (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Steppi42 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich jetzt für diese Kosten aufkommen, obwohl meine Tochter erst 15 ist?



Wieso Du? Vertragspartner soll doch angeblich Deine Tochter sein!

Wer bei Vertragsschluss *noch nicht 18*, also minderjährig war, ist an einen Vertrag regelmäßig nur dann gebunden, wenn seine Erziehungsberechtigten im Voraus eingewilligt haben oder den Vertrag im Nachhinein genehmigen. 

Wenn der Vertrag ohne Zustimmung der Eltern geschlossen wird, ist der Vertrag bis zur Genehmigung der Eltern oder dem Verweigern der Genehmigung der Eltern schwebend unwirksam. Der Anbieter kann noch nicht auf Erfüllung des Vertrags bestehen, er kann lediglich eine Frist zur Genehmigung oder Nichtgenehmigung setzen, um endlich Klarheit zu erhalten. Näher hier: Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

@steppi: Die Top Tel Telemarketing grast gerade alle grünen Wiesen der "innovativen Dienste" ab - aber das ist sicher der falsche Thread. Nichtsdestotrotz hast Du oben von rolf76 die richtigen Infos gekriegt. Aber bitte weitere Nachfragen nicht hier posten. Danke schön.


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Bezüglich meines Gewinnanrufes:

Habe jetzt von der BNetzA ein Aktenzeichen bekommen.
Wird eigentlich die Nummer im AZ pro Jahr fortlaufend hochgezählt?
Wenn ja, dann WHOAAAA!!!!! Die Jungs brauchen sich über mangelnde Arbeit wirklich nicht zu sorgen... Nur noch wenige Hundert, und die sind bei 80.000.

Sobald ich Weiteres von der BNetzA erfahre, gibt's hier einen Update.

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

DTMS will mir einfach nicht mitteilen, wer verantwortlich war für den von der gleichen Frauenstimme gesprochenen Anruf für die  0190821649 vom Dezember 2005. Schade. Aber trotzdem sammle ich diese Ansagen weiter. Vielleicht wird man das doch mal klären. wie in einem vergleichbaren Fall (war ja auch dtms, nicht wahr?).
Grüsse an Frau S*M*


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Grüsse an Frau S*M*



Ist das nicht die "Quality Managerin"? Was für eine "Quality" managt die bei denen denn überhaupt??


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

...sie managt als Angestellte das Auskunftwesen des Unternehmen ggü. Behörden und (wie man sieht) auch Privatpersonen - bzgl.einer Wertung von Aufgaben sollten man sich nicht auf dünnes Eis begeben, eine Diskussion dahingehend ist mEn unsinnig.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> roines37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kann mir jemand helfen was kann man ganz konkret gegen die telefonrechnung tun? habe da nähmlich auch angerufen.Danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Erstens ist es schwierig, dein Zitat zuzuordnen und zweitens beziehst Du Dich auf einen Fall, bei dem eine hier falsch angegebene Nummer für Verwirrung gesorgt hatte (Insofern ist es irreführend, wenn hier plötzlich die Hannoveraner auftauchen. Nihil nisi bene...)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=117046#post117046

zu Deiner Frage:


> kann mir jemand helfen was kann man ganz konkret gegen die telefonrechnung tun? habe da nähmlich auch angerufen.Danke


 Da kann ich Dir keine sichere Auskunft geben.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*"Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ich hatte gerade eine solche Ansage auf dem AB (vorne und hinten abgeschnitten) und dachte vielleicht finden sich im Internet Leute, die die Nummer interessiert:
bei mir war es die 09003101097, die ich zurückrufen sollte


----------



## augustobln (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

09003101097- Von dieser Nummer bin ich ebenfalls heute angerufen. Leute, bitte die Finger davon lassen!


----------



## Losanda (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Habe eben den selben Anruf erhalten

09003101097

Falls jemand gegen diese Typen vorgeht bin ich dabei.

mfg
Losi


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Diensteanbieter: 


Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH

Andhauserstrasse 62-64
8572 Berg

SCHWEIZ


Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Tue Mar 14 10:08:34 UTC+0100 2006

Quelle: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3101097&Suche=Absenden


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

....


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

hallo,

habe heute auch so einen [ edit]  anruf mit der gleichen rücknufnummer gehabt. kann man nicht irgendwie gegen diese [ edit]  vorgehen? es gibt bestimmt hunderte die zurückrufen und somit die firma auch noch finanzieren.

_Fäkalausdrüche gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

sogar Sonntags zur Mittagszeit rufen die an. Ich habe gehört, sie müssen versprochene Gewinne auszahlen. Es hieß allerdings BIS ZU 3000 Euro. Wenn sie nur eine cent auszahlen, im Falle einer Klage, hätten die ja bereits ihr Versprechen gehalten und somit wäre alles im grünen Bereich. Jedenfalls für die, toll ne?!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo Zusammen,

ok ich war so blau-äugig und hab angerufen...

0900/310 310 97

nach etlichen Fragen hat sich die Ansage (nach geschlagenen 8 Minuten) einfach abgeschaltet

Es hieß der Anruf kostet 1,99 € pro Minute...
das wären 15,92 €!!!
Ok - aus Fehlern wird man schlau... Oder muß ich sogar noch mehr erwarten?
Der Anruf war heute am Sonntag um 14.45Uhr!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Bei mir haben die [ edit]  auch gerade angerufen und ich dachte, schau lieber mal im Net, ob die Nummer da bekannt ist. Ich kann nur sagen: Danke, dass ihr die Erfahrungen hier eingestellt habt.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Bei mir hams auch grad angerufen.....

ICH HASSE SIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightbird (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hier kan gerade auch derselbe Anruf an...
(0900-3101097)
Kostet auch nur 1,99 pro Minute...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich war so blau-äugig und hab angerufen...
> 0900/310 310 97



Die Nummer muss wohl richtig heißen: 0900/3101097

Sind wie immer die Freunde von der Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH, 
Andhauserstrasse 62-64, 8572 Berg, SCHWEIZ

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Tue Mar 14 10:08:34 UTC+0100 2006


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Haben auch grad bei mir angerufen. 
Hat jemand ne Idee wie man gegen die Vorgehen kann ? Anzeige wegen offensichtlichen "Betrug und Täuschung" ? Fatal, dass jetzt 0190 nummern durch 0900 ersetzt werden, wo man nicht mehr sofort weiss dass es Teuer wird. Der Satz man Ende ala "Die Minute Kostet 1,99Euro" ist zum Glück ein Warnsignal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

....


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Losanda schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eben den selben Anruf erhalten
> 
> 09003101097
> 
> ...


habe gestern einen anruf gehabt und war so dämlich zurückzurufen, einfach mal glück haben.... denkste, ich werde die firma anzeigen, ob es was bringt weiss ich nicht aber versuchen werde ich es auf jeden fall. bei mir war der anruf, unter abkündigung einer code nummer zum abruf des gewinnes am ende des gespräches, nach ca. 8 min einfach abgebrochen. also kein code, kein gewinn.
mfg
pb


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

bei mir war es ebenfalls die
0900 310 10 97 (1,99€/min.)

was kann man dagegen tun?

man sollte die verklagen und den preis einfordern...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallöchen, haben es bei mir auch gerade versucht. Danke Leute, Hätte ansonsten vielleicht doch noch angerufen!
War bei mir folgende Nummer: 09003101097


----------



## Siggi-51 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Losanda schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Re: Hab gleich mal eine EMail geschrieben!*

....


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/5574.pdf
Wenn überhaupt kann die Bundesnetzagentur solche Rufnummern sperren oder Maßnahmen einleiten
mfg KlausR


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn überhaupt kann die Bundesnetzagentur solche Rufnummern sperren oder Maßnahmen einleiten
> mfg KlausR


kann , aber was nützt das , wenn es immer erst mit soviel Verspätung geschieht,
 dass die  "Deals" längst gelaufen sind? 

Die BNetzA hätte die Möglichkeit im Vorfeld die Vertrauenswürdigkeit zu prüfen, macht aber
 davon anscheinend überhaupt keinen Gebrauch. 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo,

wir sind ein freies Redaktionsbüro, dass momentan für einen TV-Beitrag über Abzocke am Telefon recherchiert. Es wäre nett, wenn sich Leute, die hereingefallen sind, mal mit einem kurzen Bericht + Kontaktmöglichkeit an folgende E-Mail wenden: 

_Aurufe dieser Art nur nach Rücksprache  und Genehmigung durch die Betreiber 
anonyme Schrottaddis  sind kaum geeignet Vertrauen zu erzeugen 
modaction _


----------



## Adele (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Noch ein Nümmerchen mit der gleichen Methode, dieses Mal wiederholt 0900 - 310 14 16. Zum Schnäppchenpreis von 1, 99 Euro pro Min habe ich garantiert 1000 Euro oder einen Sachpreis über 1500 Euro gewonnen, ein freundlicher, drei Mal wiederholter Hinweis nebst Gratulation. Und selbstverständlich steht dieser Preis nur kurze Zeit zur Verfügung. Aber Hallo!!! Hetzt habe ich doch glatt die Chance verpennt, etwas Kohle zu machen!


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Nümmerchen mit der gleichen Methode, dieses Mal wiederholt 0900 - 310 14 16.


 Aaaaaalt! Die Nummer war nachweislich bereits am 10.05.06 in Benutzung.

Frag ruhig mal bei der BNetzA nach, warum die Nummer noch nicht abgeklemmt ist. Kenntnis über die mißbräuchliche Nutzung liegt dort bereits vor. Auf PN-Anfrage kann ich dir gerne "mein" Aktenzeichen mitteilen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Adele (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo Stalker. 

Du hasr recht mit dem AAAALT. Ist mir aber leicht zu spät aufgefallen.


Nur ein kleiner Querverweis:

Wenn man so einfach wie es hier 

cns24.de/homepage/index.php?kat=2&kat_id=2_4 

erscheint an die entsprechenden Servicenummern kommen kann, ist nicht nur seriösen, sondern auch dubiosen GEschäften Tür und Tor geöffnet.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

30.5.2006 14.04Uhr: Mal wieder der selbe Text, aber mit Angabe von Telefonkosten (1,99€/min)
Es war die 09003101418, die mich über googel dann auch auf diese Seite führte.
[...]  

[...]

Markus

_[NUBs-widrige Textstellen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Intressant. Anscheiend ist die nummer im moment in.
Ich wurde eben auch angerufen.
Gibt es eine email bzw. rufnummer wo ich jemandem meine datenschutz §§ um die ohren hauen kann?
btw:
http://www.schnappmatik.de/TFFFFF/

Wenn ich anfange daraus zu zitieren fangen die meisten an zu kriechen 
Die echten callcenter typen hab ich damit schon abgewimmelt.
Jetzt sind die Roboter dran.


----------



## Stalker2002 (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich anfange daraus zu zitieren fangen die meisten an zu kriechen
> Die echten callcenter typen hab ich damit schon abgewimmelt.
> Jetzt sind die Roboter dran.


Du kannst ja mal probieren, ob die deutschen Paragraphen geeignet sind, in der Schweiz einen Käse umkippen zu lassen, aber da der Zuteilungsnehmer der Rufnummer auch sonst recht schmerzfrei agiert, will ich das mal deutlich bezweifeln.:wall:
Zugehöriger Eintrag in der BNetzA-Datenbank

MfG
L.


----------



## Adele (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo Stalker

Ich hab' mich eben mal aufgersfft, und bei der Bundesnetzagentur nachgefragt, warum diese bereits von Dir beanstandete Nummer immer noch nicht aus dem Verkehr gezogen wurde. Ebenso habe ich in die entsprechenden Mail den Link auf diese Seite kopiert. Vielleicht braucht ja die Bundesnetzagentur etwas Lektüre und Information. Aber ob die mir antworten.....? Das Gewinntelefonat habe ich übrigens noch auf dem Anrufbeantworter gespeichert. Bringt das im Zweifelsfalle was?

Adele


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

...........


----------



## Käse Fritz (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

!!!!Vorsicht!!!!

Die haben ne neue Rufnummer:  09005551221


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

....


----------



## Adele (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Eben erhielt ich also eine nette Antwort-Mail von der Bundesnetzagentur betr. der Nummer 0900 310 14 16


Sehr geehrte Frau Wxxxx

Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, 
Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem =
Zeichen =BBMEDE EB-84275/xxxx geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei
Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass eine weitergehende Beantwortung 
Ihres Schreibens wegen der gegebenenfalls erforderlichen 
Ermittlungsarbeit unter Umständen noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen 
wird.
Für Rückfragen oder für weitere Fragen im Zusammenhang mit 
Rufnummernmissbrauch stehen Ihnen unsere Mitarbeiter unter den unten 
genannten Rufnummern* gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur

Tel.: xxxxxxx(02 91)99 5xxxx
E-Mail: <mailto:[email protected] 
<mailto:[email protected]

* Entgelt entsprechend der Preisliste Ihres Teilnehmernetzbetreibers


Wichtig:
Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das 
Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, 
Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu 
unterstützen. Betroffene sind selbst verantwortlich, ihre 
zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche, ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes, zu 
verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass von der 
Bundesnetzagentur eingeleitete Maßnahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu 
einer Lösung zivilrechtlicher Einzelfälle führen.

Allgemeine Hinweise:
Im Rahmen der Beschwerdebearbeitung zum Rufnummernmissbrauch erhält =
die Bundesnetzagentur eine Vielzahl von Anfragen. Die an die 
Bundesnetzagentur gerichteten Schreiben werden in jedem Fall erfasst 
und können gegebenenfalls Hinweise auf eine Missbrauchssituation 
geben. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht diesen Hinweisen nach, indem der 
Sachverhalt ermittelt und nachvollzogen wird. Bei einer gesicherten 
Beweislage ergreift die Bundesnetzagentur wegen des 
Rufnummernmissbrauchs Maßnahmen, wie z. B. die Abschaltung der 
Rufnummer, Rücknahme der Dialerregistrierung u. a.. Die von der 
Bundesnetzagentur ergriffenen Maßnahmen finden Sie auf der 
Internetseite www.bundesnetzagentur.de <www.bundesnetzagentur.de> . 
unter "Dialer-Spam-Rufnummernmissbrauch", "Maßnahmen gegen 
Rufnummernmissbrauch". Dort finden Sie auch weitere Informationen und 
Formblätter.

So viel Eifer aber auch. Kaum zu glauben, dass diese Nummer weiterhin in dem Dienstenummernverzeichnis der Regulierungsbehörde nebst Berner Adresse verzeichnet ist, wie ich gerade ausprobierte.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2006)

*09005551221*

Hallo liebe mitstreiter !

ich habe grade eben (sonntag 11.6. ) von oben genannter nummer einen Geldgewinn versprochen bekommen. In letzter zeit passiert mir das immer öffter. Wie kann ich mich davor schützen, wenn nie ne angabe zu Firma etc gemacht wird? ich weiß ja nichmal wer mich da anruft! Hilfe !


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

09005551221
tauchte gestern auch schon auf
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=65343#post65343

Schick mal gleich eine mail an den Herrn L* von  "Talkin World". Das ist der Nummerninhaber und Verantwortliche für die angebotenen Dienste. Bitte um Sperrung der Nummer und Bekanntgabe einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift des Kunden der "Talkin World", dem die Nummer "überlassen" wurde.
Du musst Deine Adresse und Anschrift angeben und das ganze in Kopie an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken. Also:
mail an info(at)talkinworld.de;rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

Bitte hier dann das Ergebnis (ohne ausgeschriebenen Namen) nennen.
"Theoretisch" kannst Du den Gewinn einklagen, neulich habe ich aber gehört, dass inzwischen sogar das Wort "Gutscheinheft" in den Ansagen fällt... Ob sich da eine Klage lohnt?
Muss man immer noch einen Brief mit Rückporto nach Great Dunmow oder Berg/Schweiz schicken?
An was erinnerst Du Dich noch von der Anzeige? Schreibs gleich mal auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

wenn ich jetzt eine mail an takling word schicke dann haben die ja glkeich noch die passende email adresse zur handynummer ... is doch futter für die fische, oder nich?

Ich würds lieber als beglaubigtes schreiben einschicken.?! 

der text lautete : 
Heute sonntag 11.6. wurde in ihrer Region PLZ bereich ihre rufnummer exclusiv für ein Gewinnspiel ausgelost....
 (wieder einer dieser üblichen Bandanrufe, aber jetzt mit einem super schnell   sprechenden Kerl als Stimme.) 
 Gewinnspiel, Barpreis oder Gutscheinheft, eins von den dreien is mir garanitert worden wenn ich nur die 0900-5551221  anrufen, 1.99€/min zur Deckung der administrativen Kosten. Die Nummernansage konnte ich mir wiederholen lassen indem ich auf die 1 drücken sollte (hab ich nich)

und noch was : 
meine handynummer wurde wohl unter nem anderen namen verkauft. Nun erhalte ich anrufe von lotterien abofirmen etc (sind wirklich viele) die einen herrn xy sprechen wollen . kann mann da ähnliches tun ? 

Vielen dank für eure schnelle hilfe hier !


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

ey ich habs gefunden , da haben sich 2oo5 schon "oliver" und "anonymus " unterhalten , is haargenau der gleiche text nur ne andere nummmer!!! 


...) 'Rufnummer' wurde in unserer Datenbank aus 100.000 Personen vor ausgewählt als Gewinnernummer für unsere exklusive Samstagauslosung. Sie haben nun garantiert einen der folgenden Preise gewonnen: Einen 3.000 Euro Barpreis oder einen bis zu 1.500 Euro Sachpreis. Sie haben garantiert einen dieser Preise gewonnen. Es gibt keinen Hacken. Um Ihren Preis zu erhalten, müssen Sie nur folgende Rufnummer jetzt anrufen:09005551221 Ich wiederhole: 09005.... Ihrevorausgewählte Gewinnernummer ist nur für diesen Sonntag gültig. Verpassen Sie also nicht, Ihren Preis heute abzurufen. Die richtige Nummer, die Sie nun anrufen müssen, lautet: 09005...... Dieser Anruf kostet Sie aus dem deutschen Festnetz 1 Euro und 86 Cent die Minute und dient ausschließlich der Administrationskosten für die Abwicklung und Bereitstellung Ihres Gewinns und denken Sie daran, Sie haben definitiv einen dieser Preise gewonnen.Zur ansage der Gewinnhotline drücken sie die 1.

und da ging mir ein licht auf : 1,86 ziehen die mir ja jetzt schon ab obwohl ich nich die 1 gedrückt hab um die nummer nochmal ansagen zu lassen ?!! *[...]*

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ey ich habs gefunden , da haben sich 2oo5 schon "oliver" und "anonymus " unterhalten , is haargenau der gleiche text nur ne andere nummmer!!!


such mal den Link. War's auch die gleiche Stimme?


----------



## mirja (13 Juni 2006)

*AW : such ma den link*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37533

Dialer und mehrwertnummern allgemein , erste seite

Es war eine angenehme männerstimme.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Na eben, Männerstimme ist meines Wissens neu. Ich werde noch einmal nachfragen wegen der Nummer, denke, dass ich schoin heute abends mehr weiss.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ich habe Sonntag Talkinworld eine Mail geschickt und heute die Antwort bekommen, dass die Nummer abgeschaltet und der Anbieter abgemahnt wurde...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Sonntag Talkinworld eine Mail geschickt und heute die Antwort bekommen, dass die Nummer abgeschaltet und der Anbieter abgemahnt wurde...


und wer ist der Anbieter?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

http://www.schnappmatik.de/TFFFFF/


----------



## BenX (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo, 

habe vor zwei Tagen auch einen Anruf mit dem Verweis auf die 0900 555 1221. - Also TALKIN WORLD. 

"Sie haben 3000€ gewonnen... " 

Ich dachte mir schön, wenn die in der BRD sitzen kansste ja versuchen es gem. §661a BGB (Gewinnzusagen) einklagen. 

Hatte schön ein Schreiben aufgesetzt, dass ich den Gewinn gerne annehme, mit Fristsetzung etc.
Abschlißend habe ich noch darauf verwiesen, dass sie sonst mit einer Anzeige wegen §263II (versuchten Betruges) rechnen müssen. 

Dann habe ich was bei der VerbraucherZentrale HH gelesen: 

www.vzhh.de  >dann SUCHE: "roboter" 


Einen NAchteil sich bei denen zu melden sehe ich auch darin, dass die dann die Email oder die Anschrift von einem haben . 


Heute wurde ich übrigens wieder angerufen. War aber etwas anders. Mit "NUll" drücken...   
Mache ich natürlich nicht. 



Wär toll, wenn man denen mal das Handwerklegen könnte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Frag Talkin World bitte, wem sie (ohne damit ihre Verantwortung abgeben zu können) die Nummer zur Nutzung überlassen haben. Mit mir reden die offenbar nicht mehr. Muss mir wohl eine neue Identität besorgen, um dort nachzufragen. Wie wär's mit "Mr Moore"


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				BenX schrieb:
			
		

> Dann habe ich was bei der VerbraucherZentrale HH gelesen:
> 
> www.vzhh.de  >dann SUCHE: "roboter"
> 
> ...



was sagt denn die netzagentur zu diesem schreiben der verbraucherzentrale suchwort "roboter"? 
irgenwie kann man kaum unterscheiden , welches verlässliche Quellen sind und welche nicht. 

(ps : deutschland hat den Gruppensieg !!! )


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Direkter Link
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/TelefonwerbungAutomatenanruf.htm


----------



## BenX (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ich fand den Artikel auch nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig. 

Die Antwort der VZHH auf meine Email klingt ebenso sehr "lustlos". 

"Viel Glück... Talkin World wird sagen, dass die Nr untervermietet wurde und sie mit dem Inhalt nichts zu
 tun haben." 
Ich dürfte dann "eine Firma in Ungarn oder auf den Bermudas verklagen." 

-Ach was!- 

Ich habe denen in erster Linie geschrieben, weil die auf ihrer Seite noch Fälle zu "ColdCalls" suchten. 

Ich streube mich in erster Linie vor einem Schriftwechsel mit Talkin World (bzw. dem Anhang), da ich 
meine privaten Daten (Adresse und Telefon) preisgeben müsste. 
Hätte ich ne Firma, wäre das nicht so wild.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Talkin World beisst nicht. Der Herr G*L* ist hier durchaus nicht unbekannt... Wie gesagt, mir antworten sie nicht mehr


----------



## BenX (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Was bedeutet G*L* ?


----------



## SEP (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				BenX schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet G*L* ?


... dass sich der Poster an die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) hält und hier keine persönlichen Daten öffentlich schreibt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				BenX schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet G*L* ?


geh zu www.denic.de

whois talkinworld.de
Dann weisste es auch


----------



## SEP (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Dann weisste es auch


... und behältst die neue Erkenntnis auch bitte für dich.

Danke.


----------



## BenX (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Logisch!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

:stumm:


----------



## Adele (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Heute erhielt ich nette Post von der Bundesnetzagentur

Ihre Nachricht vom: 01.06.2006
Missbrauch von Rufnummern

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 9003101416, die im Netz 
der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn geschaltet 
war, inzwischen abgeschaltet ist.

Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber ist die Firma Top Tel Telemarketing 
GmbH, Andhauserstraße 62-64, CH-8572 Berg, Schweiz.

Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Peter Schxxxx
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de 
Bundesnetzagentur

Außenstelle 20
MeschedePostfach 11 5120
59851 Meschede


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Das sind die "Unauffindbaren":

http://www.ombudsmann.at/ombudsmann.php/cat/41/title/Negativliste+-+Firmen<br />



> Bei der Firma Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH war es uns nicht einmal möglich einen Einschreibebrief an die im Website-Impressum angegebene Adresse zuzustellen, da diese falsch angegeben wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				BNA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Bundesnetzagentur


Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht - aber ich fürchte, dass ich irgendwann einmal, wenn ich diesen dummen Satz noch einmal lesen muss, nach Meschede fahren und denen mal weiterhelfen muss.


----------



## Adele (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

@ Aka-Aka

Du kannst ja mal einen Alternativtext verfassen....., am Besten liebevoll und blumig.....


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht - aber ich fürchte, dass ich irgendwann einmal, wenn ich diesen dummen Satz noch einmal lesen muss, nach Meschede fahren und denen mal weiterhelfen muss.


Gib mir bescheid wenn's soweit ist. Ich bin seit heute auch reif für ein wenig Lynchjustiz...:wall: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aka-Aka
> Du kannst ja mal einen Alternativtext verfassen....., am Besten liebevoll und blumig.....


Tut uns leid, dass wir nur Kosmetik betreiben, Sie wissen's ja eh, also schönen Tag noch und bis zum nächsten Mal... Ihre hilflose BNA - für Stammkunden wie mich könnten die das doch mal so schreiben... wenn's doch so ist und das die BNA genauso weiss wie ich...
@Stalker: ich habe den Thread verfolgt... Auch so ein Fall...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

hab mal eine frage an euch?! haben heute auch die glückliche nachricht bekommen 3000€ in bar zu gewinnen, wir müßten nur die nummer 09005551221 anrufen und den gewinn sichern  tja dummerweise wurde dort auch angerufen (ich weiß! wie kann man nur) so die stimme an der anderen leitung sagte aber das dieser dienst nicht vorhanden ist oder so ähnlich. na ja das wär ja nu nich "so" schlimm auch wenns jetzt 1,99€ gekostet hat. die verunsicherung kam erst später als meine freundin meinte, sie hätte mal so einen bericht über diese telefonanrufe und gewinnversprechen gesehen, allerdings, das durch diesen anruf eine art dailer aktiviert wurde der jetzt bei jedem neuen anruf, egal wohin, richtig kohle berechnet. 
kann es sein das es so etwas gibt?! oder waren das jetzt nur die einmaligen kosten von 1,99€
würde mich über schnelle antwort freuen


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Da hat die Freundin wohl was vermischt. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass es zwischen dem größten deutschen Dialerfall und der Welle von Gewinnanrufen mit 0190-Nummern (aus Düsseldorf) offenbar "gewisse Zusammenhänge" gibt. 
Nein, ein Dialer wird nicht aktiviert. Ja, ihr wurdet [.........], die nicht als Betrug bezeichnet werden darf, weil, weil, weil, was weiß ich, warum nicht.

Hier ist die Firma, die diesen nicht-Betrug zu verantworten hat.


> 0900 - 5 - 551221
> Diensteanbieter:
> TALKIN WORLD GmbH
> Dessauer Str. 280
> ...


Der Geschäftsführer dieser Nicht-Betrüger heisst G*L*, beschwere Dich doch persönlich bei ihm. 
www.talkinw*.de
und informiere die Bundesnetzagentur unter rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de - damit die gegen diesen NICHT-BETRUG vorgehen könnten.

Mit zusammengebissenen Zähnen grüsst
aka

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_
edit:
...aber ich habe mir Mühe gegeben...
aka


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

puhh, ich dachte mir schon das es eigendlich nicht möglich ist. aber heut zu tage kann man sich nie sicher sein. ich danke dir auf jeden fall für die schnelle antwort. mein gewissen ist erstmal beruhigt. ne beschwerde kriegt er aber auf jeden fall rein gedrückt...
danke nochmal


----------



## Hesham El Hmzawy (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 1500 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				unknown schrieb:
			
		

> Habe es auf meinem AB! Heute morgen rief die computerstimme an und meinte, dass ich aufjedefall 3000euro in bar oder einen sachpreis im wert von 1500euro
> gewonnen habe!  Ich solle nur diese nummer anrufen! 09003103439
> Komisch, nur habe ich sie nirgends gefunden!
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich den angeblichen gewinn einklagen kann!?
> Ich meine, es muss ja schließlich genug leute geben, die noch drauf reinfallen, sonst würds die ja nicht mehr geben!  vielen dank im voraus!


wie kann ich das geld haben?


----------



## Hesham El Hmzawy (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 1500  Euro gewonnen...."*

halloo 
ich habe heute 1500 Euro gewonnen und ich weiss nicht wie kann ich das geld haben?

mit freundlichen gruß
[ edit ]
Semmel str. ...
97070 Würzburg
Deutschland.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php _


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Also von bzw. bei *uns* hast du kein Geld gewonnen. Wie sollen *wir* daher wissen, wie du an deinen Gewinn kommst??


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Du hast bestimmt nicht 1500 Euro gewonnen, sondern "bis zu 1500 Euro" - Du müsstest schon ein Gericht davon überzeugen, dass man das missverstehen konnte... Bliebe immer noch die Frage, bei wem Du gewonnen hast. Das erfährst Du, wenn Du selber auf die (schwierige) Suche gehst. 
Wurdest Du evtl. angerufen? Dann hast Du gar nicht gewonnen, weil Du ja die Nummer nicht angerufen hast. Pech gehabt. Oder Glück...


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 1500 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Hesham El Hmzawy schrieb:
			
		

> unknown schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach so! Den habe ich nicht gelesen...
Das sind unsere speziellen schweizer Freunde
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=154159#post154159


----------



## Adele (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Gerade eben wäre ich auch reicher geworden, die üblichen 3000 Euro oder der Sachgewinn über 1500 Euro, alles ohne Haken bla, bla, bla....., hätte ih die Nr. 0900 35 022 73 angerufen. Dieses Mal war es eine Männerstimme, und die Bandansage kam lt. Dienstenummernverzeichnis mal wieder aus Bern


----------



## Telekomunikacja (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Bern


Berg


----------



## kahlbutz (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

ACHTUNG!!!!!


Soeben bin ich von einer neuen Rufnummer angerufen worden: 09003502273. Die Nummer gehört zur Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH Andhauserstrasse 62-64 in 8572 Berg / Schweiz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Adele schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basel?


----------



## Adele (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Bern .... Berg...

Oops! Da habe ich mich wohl leicht verschrieben. Wieso Basel??? LIegt das da in der Nähe?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Bern .... Berg...
> 
> Oops! Da habe ich mich wohl leicht verschrieben. Wieso Basel??? LIegt das da in der Nähe?



CH-8572 Berg liegt am schönen Bodensee, ca. 10 km von Kreuzlingen und Konstanz entfernt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Bern .... Berg...
> 
> Oops! Da habe ich mich wohl leicht verschrieben. Wieso Basel??? Liegt das da in der Nähe?


Nein. War ein böser Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, weil auf der Tip-Topp-Telemarketing-Seite frühers eine Firma stand, die aus Basel war... Nihil nisi Ben


----------



## Adele (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Wenn ich im Forum stöber und sehe, wie viele Möglichkeiten es gibt andere zu besch...... , wie schnell ein neuer "Dienst" auftaucht, wenn der Vorherige abgestellt ist und wie wenig seitens des Gesetzgebers dagegen getan wird, dann denke ich an einen gewissen Herrn Sysiphus....


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich im Forum stöber und sehe, wie viele Möglichkeiten es gibt andere zu besch......


http://www.computerbase.de/news/int.../2006/april/kriminelle_concorde-absturz_spam/


> Die wahrscheinlich einzige unerschöpfliche Energiequelle im Universum ist die kriminelle Energie.


cp


----------



## Adele (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Klar! Damit sind ja auch die besten Geschäfte zu machen. Das kostet, im Gegensatz zu braver Arbeit, außerdem ja auch keine Lohn- und Einkommenssteuer.


----------



## Unregistriet (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hi,

gut, dass es so einen Thread gibt. 
Bei mir hat auch gerade eine Stimme angerufen wollte mich überzeugen, dass wenn ich die 0900 5555679 anrufe einen 3000€ Gutschein zu gewinnen (ohne Haken natürlich).
Bis jetzt haben nur irgendwelche Lotto-Firmen angerufen und wollten mir 99%tige Gewinnchance-Lose verkaufen.

Gruß Vincent

P.S. falls dort jemand setzt tatsächlich anruft und was gewinnt, hätte ich gernen einen Teil davon


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriet schrieb:
			
		

> falls dort jemand setzt tatsächlich anruft und was gewinnt, hätte ich gernen einen Teil davon



Beteiligst du dich auch am Verlust *g*.

Bisherige Anrufer schilderten, dass sie knapp 10 Minuten mit Automaten-Talk von Belanglosigkeiten in der Leitung gehalten wurden und dann das "Gespräch" plötzlich von der Gegenseite einfach beendet wurde.

Kosten (bei 1,99 Euro p.m.) ca. 20 Euro!


----------



## Adele (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

@ JonnyBGoode

Und das kann schnell viel mehr werden. Vor Jahren, noch zu 0190-Zeiten, als ich diese Art von Abzocke noch nicht kannte, bin ich auch auf so einen gut getarnten (die 0190 war in einer langen Zahlekombination versteckt) Anruf herein gefallen. Damals ging es noch um "die Möglichkeit, mit Werbung auf dem Auto Geld zu verdienen", geschaltet über eine ganz normale Zeitungsannonce. Tja, jedenfalls war ich hernach knapp 100 Märker los.

Ach ja, gestern erhielt ich von der Bundesnetzagentur die Empangsbestätigung betr. meine Beschwerde  über die 0900 35 022 73. Mal sehen, wie lange es bis zum Abschalten dauert. Aber die Herrschaften aus Berg haben sicher einen großen Vorrat an Nümmerchen.


Hab´ gerade mal wegen der 0900 5555 679 im Diensterufnummernverzeichnis nachgesehen. Zu der Nummer sind keine Adressdaten verfügbar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Hab´ gerade mal wegen der 0900 5555 679 im Diensterufnummernverzeichnis nachgesehen. Zu der Nummer sind keine Adressdaten verfügbar.


Ja, steht auch in antispam... Es gibt die Rufnummern drum herum - aber nicht diese...
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=67196&postcount=21

-78 = DHD
-79 = ???
-80 = DHD

09005555600 = DHD
601,602,...,655,...678 ist alles dhd
09005555680-ff ebenso
(offenbar) nur diese einzige Nummer in dem 100er-Block nicht.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ich war auch mal wieder dran. Männerstimme, auf die Kosten von 1,99 E/min. wurde hingewiesen. Anruf am 30.06.2006 12.05 Uhr.



> 0900 - 3 - 502274
> Diensteanbieter:
> Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
> Andhauserstrasse 62-64
> ...



und der Ombudsmann findet die nicht.........


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

So eben bei mir auch

Beworbene Rufnummer:  0900 -502274

1,99/min

Betreiber schon bekannt?


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> So eben bei mir auch
> Beworbene Rufnummer:  0900 -502274  1,99/min
> Betreiber schon bekannt?


ist  die Nummer  vollständig?

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...S=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=502274&Suche=Absenden


> Dienstekennzahl: 0900-
> Rufnummer  Keine Adressdaten verfügbar zu Rufnummer 0900 - 502274


----------



## TimoNRW (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Sorry hatte die 3 vergessen,

also 0900-3-502274

Mail an BnetzA. ist rausgegangen.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

na also, "alte" Bekannte 


> 0900 - 3 - 502274
> Diensteanbieter:
> Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
> Andhauserstrasse 62-64
> 8572 Berg  SCHWEIZ


----------



## TimoNRW (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Infos Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH 

http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/eliax_GmbH_CH-440.4.017.527-7_14059275.html

w*w.1sms.at/?content=kundeninfos 


Wenn man noch was mache kann ausser BnetzA. lasst es mich wissen


----------



## 350x2 (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo all,
Und gerade bei mir : 0900 5555679. Aber ich kann den Anbieter nicht finden?
Hat jemand einen Tip?

Gruß 350x2


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

merkwürdigerweise gibt es für die Nummern davor 0900-5555678  und dahinter  
 0900-5555680 einen  ( identischen) Eintrag bei der BNetzA


> 0900 - 5 - 555680
> Diensteanbieter:
> DER HEISSE DRAHT
> Verlagsges. mbH & Co. KG
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ja...
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=155278#post155278

Auch in beide Richtungen sehr weit findet sich nur DHD... bis auf diese einzige Nummer zwischendrin...


----------



## 350x2 (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Da bin ich ja beruhigt, daß nicht nur ich nichts finden konnte.
Ich habs der BNetzA gemeldet, bin mal gespannt, wer da geklingelt hat.
Gruß 350x2


----------



## frohlis (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo,

vielleicht kann jemand zu folgendem Vorgang etwas sagen.
Kenne mich nicht aus.

Unsere Oma, 92 Jahre alt, hat in ihrer Telekom-Rechnung/ Einzelverbindungsnachweis  einen Betrag von 25,7328 Euro für einen angeblichen Anruf von 15 Minuten bei der Nummer 00499003101097. Als Firma ist  Next ID technologies GmbH, Willy.Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn, angegeben.
Dies deutet auf die Masche mit dem 3000 Euro Gewinn.
Unsere Oma behauptet aber, sie hätte nie eine solche Nummer angerufen.
Was aber vielleicht nicht sicher ist.
Bei der Bundsnetzagentur habe ich gelesen, mann solle den Betrag zurückfordern, die weisen aber auch darauf hin, dass man dann vielleicht auf Zahlung verkagt wird.
Ist schon ärgerlich, dass so alte Menschen derart betrogen werden.

Hat jemand einen Rat
Vielen Dank


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				frohlis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht kann jemand zu folgendem Vorgang etwas sagen.
> Kenne mich nicht aus.
> ...


Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de unter Nennung von:
- Name
- Anschrift
- in diesem Fall: Alter

bitte um Abschaltung der Nummer und Nennung des Letztverantwortlichen

dann Anfrage bei Next-ID (=freenet), wer der Letztverantwortliche ist (oder eine mail parallel an beide).
info(at)next-id.de

ich habe auch deren kostenlose hotline als kompetent erlebt:
0800 444 54 54

einmal habe ich hier den Letztverantwortlichen direkt mitgeteilt bekommen, immerhin ein guter Service - die Bundesnetzagentur braucht dafür 4-6 Wochen. Warum auch immer.

Die Oma soll noch einmal nachdenken, was genau passiert ist, als 92-jährige ist sie ein gutes Thema für die Medien. Hatte jmd Zugang zum Telefon?


----------



## 350x2 (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."0900 - 5 - 555679*

Inzwischen - die BNA arbeit schon ! - gibt die Suche wieder etwas her :
--------------------------------------  	  
0900 - 5 - 555679  	
Diensteanbieter:
TALKIN WORLD GmbH
Dessauer Str. 280
06886 Lutherstadt Wittenberg 	

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Tue Mar 14 10:08:34 UTC+0100 2006 
--------------------------------------
Die Firma ist ja nicht unbekannt. Ich bin gespannt, wann denn die BNA den Fall endlich geprüft hat.
Gruß 350x2


----------



## srm71 (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Auch ich habe am 10.07.06 schon wieder 3.000 € gewonnen und brauche nur 09003502278 anzurufen.
Beschwerde an BnetzA. ist raus.


----------



## 350x2 (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Und ich habe gerade geanu das gleiche gewonnen - am 13.07.2006 - und brauche auch nur die gleiche Rufnummer anzurufen   0900 3502278.
Die Bundesnetzagentur, was macht die eigentlich, den öffentlich dienstrechtlichen Schlaf begehen?
Gruß 350x2


----------



## 350x2 (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Nachtrag :   0900 - 3 - 502278  Diensteanbieter:  Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
Gruß 350x2


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				350x2 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich habe gerade geanu das gleiche gewonnen - am 13.07.2006 - und brauche auch nur die gleiche Rufnummer anzurufen   0900 3502278.
> Die Bundesnetzagentur, was macht die eigentlich, den öffentlich dienstrechtlichen Schlaf begehen?
> Gruß 350x2


Für diese Nummer liegt von gestern abend noch eine Meldung vor:
0900 3 502278
12.07.1006, 19.39 h


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Für diese Nummer liegt von gestern abend noch eine Meldung vor:
> 0900 3 502278
> 12.07.1006, 19.39 h


http://dialer.regtp.de/SucheRufnrJoker.aspx


> 09003502278 Zu dieser Rufnummer liegen keine Daten vor!



merkwürdigerweise taucht diese Nummer bei E-Plus auf 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=09003502278&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


> [PDF] PDF Document
> Dateiformat: PDF/Adobe Acrobat
> *09003502278*. 1,72 Euro. 0,00 Euro. 1,99 Euro. 0,00 Euro. 09003502279. 1,72 Euro. 0,00 Euro. 1,99 Euro. 0,00 Euro. 09003503000. 1,72 Euro. 0,00 Euro ...
> https://eol.eplus.de/download/0900/0900_Preisliste_E_Plus.pdf - Ähnliche Seiten


----------



## srm71 (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Das hier ist die Suchmaschine für 0900:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp

Und da steht eindeutig Top Tel Telemarketing nach dem Eintippen...


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

hast recht , bin in die Dialerdatenbank aus alter Gewohnheit geraten
 hier eine Übersicht wichtiger Links 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=29046

cp 

PS: Die BNetzA DB Abfragen sind alles andere  als komfortabel


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Gleiche Nummer hier.Wieso kann so ein [...] nicht verboten werden??!!!

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

..und soeben ist bei mir ein Anruf von einem Automaten angekommen der mit mitteilte daß ich als einer von 1000 "vorausgewählt" wurde und garantiert entweder einen Barpreis von bis zu 3000 Euro oder einen Sachpreis im Wert von bis zu 1500 Euro gewonnen habe....

Ich soll unter der Rufnummer 09003-502279 anrufen, der Preis dafür wurde mit 1,99Euro/min angegeben. (aber ich bin ja nicht doof...)

Gruß aus Franken,

Tom


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Nachtrag: 

 0900 - 3 - 502279  	
Diensteanbieter: Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
Andhauserstrasse 62-64
8572 Berg SCHWEIZ

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Tue May 9 08:16:44 UTC+0200 2006


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

hallo!soeben habe auch ich diesen anruf bekommen.mir wurde das gleiche gesagt,wie es auf dieser seite schon beschrieben wurde.gibt es jemanden,der dort anrief und fest stellte,dass es ein betrug ist??
bitte um antwort!


----------



## sascha (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!soeben habe auch ich diesen anruf bekommen.mir wurde das gleiche gesagt,wie es auf dieser seite schon beschrieben wurde.gibt es jemanden,der dort anrief und fest stellte,dass es ein betrug ist??
> bitte um antwort!



Ich habe mal testweise nach einem solchen "Gewinn-Anruf zurückgerufen. Schon im Oktober 2004 gabs "garantiert" 1500 oder 3000 Euro als Preis. Die Masche ist ja immer noch die gleiche, nur die Postfachadresse hat sich geändert. Der Bericht dazu unter folgendem Link. :

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=206


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				 am 30. Oktober 2004 Dialerschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können nur eines hoffen: Dass dieser Abzocke schnellstmöglich ein Ende gemacht wird.


sieht nicht danach aus...


----------



## PEtergoge (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ..und soeben ist bei mir ein Anruf von einem Automaten angekommen der mit mitteilte daß ich als einer von 1000 "vorausgewählt" wurde und garantiert entweder einen Barpreis von bis zu 3000 Euro oder einen Sachpreis im Wert von bis zu 1500 Euro gewonnen habe....
> 
> Ich soll unter der Rufnummer 09003-502279 anrufen, der Preis dafür wurde mit 1,99Euro/min angegeben. (aber ich bin ja nicht doof...)
> 
> ...


tag, ich wurd auch gerade angerufen.

Peter 

Emsland


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



> Ich soll unter der Rufnummer 09003-502279 anrufen, der Preis dafür wurde mit 1,99Euro/min angegeben.



Sind mal wieder unsere Schweizer Freunde TTT aus? (Berch? Zürig? Hünenberg?)

Kennt der österreichische Ombundmann inzwischen deren richtige Anschrift?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

ich habe gerade diesen anruf erhalten. rufnummer 09003502279. ich rufe natürlich nicht zurück. soll ich irgendetwas unternehmen?


----------



## 350x2 (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe gerade diesen anruf erhalten. rufnummer 09003502279. ich rufe natürlich nicht zurück. soll ich irgendetwas unternehmen?


Ja, bitte den Anruf auch bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden.
Gruß 350x2


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

hallo leute
binn auch gerade angerufen worden aber abweichende nummer
09003502279.
wer tu da was.
ist eine [ edit] 
hagen


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute
> binn auch gerade angerufen worden aber abweichende nummer
> 09003502279.


aber trotzdem derselbe Betreiber 


> 0900 - 3 - 502279
> Diensteanbieter: Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
> Andhauserstrasse 62-64
> 8572 Berg
> SCHWEIZ


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ich habe auch soeben garantiert gewonnen, ohne einen Haken bei der Sache zu haben. 16.07.06 um 17.00 Uhr / Wolfsburg.
Nummer 09003502279 für nur 1.99 Cent pro Minute war meine Anlaufadresse.

Schade das man so machtlos gegen diese [ edit]  ist.

_ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## sascha (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Siehe zum Thema auch http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=373


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Das passt ja zeitlich gut, dass ein großer Partnerprogrammanbieter aus Frauenfeld die Geschäftsbeziehungen mit denen verändern will, wie mir berichtet wurde,...
Morgen sollen angeblich Gründe dafür genannt werden.  Vielleicht hat man ja Saschas Bericht gelesen 

Ich _smile_ mal vor mich hin 
nihil nisi ben...e


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ooops, die "Jungs aus Berg" sind ja gar nicht mehr verantwortlich für Probenblitz und 1sms. Ach, da kann man ja schon mal durcheinander kommen.


----------



## Fnord (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ich wurde eben angerufen von einem automaten der mir sagte, dass ich afgrund meiner 3 endziffern ausgesucht wurde blabla.
Am ende will er, dass ich die "0" drücke für weitere kostenlose informationen.
Ich habe die "0" mal nicht gedrückt weil ich mir dachte das könnte als eine art zustimmung zu etwas anderem uminterpretiert werden.

Die werden immer gerissener. Jetzt bekommt man nichtmal mehr die nummer zu hören um sie zu melden.
Hat da jemand noch erfahrung mit dem automaten?
Was passiert wenn man die "0" drückt?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Auch ich habe soeben (17.07., 13:44 Uhr) die Ansage "garantiert 3000 Euro oder einen Sachpreis 1500 Euro..." "Sie müssen nur 09 [lange Pause] 003 50 22 79 anrufen" usw. erhalten. Allerdings erfolgt zum Schluss die Preisangabe 1,99 Euro pro Minute. Wahrscheinlich sind damit alle formellen Vorgaben erfüllt und eine Verfolgung des Anbieters (Auskunft der BNetzA):
900 - 3 - 502279   
Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
Andhauserstrasse 62-64
8572 Berg
SCHWEIZ
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Tue May 9 08:16:44 UTC+0200 2006 
nicht möglich? Oder lohnt sich doch eine Meldung an die BNetzA?
Wer hat da mehr Erfahrung?


----------



## dieter_w (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Heute (18.07.06 / 16:14) identischen Gewinnanruf für Rufnummer 0900-3152010 
(null-neun : null-null-drei : eins-fünf : zwei-null : eins-null) / mit Preisangabe: 1,99€/min. erhalten. 

Suche bei der der BNA ergibt: "Keine Adressdaten verfügbar zu Rufnummer 0900 - 3152010".

Mail an BNA geht sofort 'raus.

Dieter


----------



## Greenhorn (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Ansage "garantiert 3000 Euro oder einen Sachpreis 1500 Euro..." ... erhalten.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Ich hab's bei mir auf dem AB gefangen: Die leicht euphorische (Drogeneinfluß?) Männerstimme verspricht "einen Barpreis von BIS ZU 3000 Euro oder einen Sachpreis von BIS ZU 1500 Euro". Ist schon ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied, zumal es an dem tollen Angebot "keinen Hacken" geben soll


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

stimmt mit der Aussage eines Gastes  überein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=157355#post157355


			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ..und soeben ist bei mir ein Anruf von einem Automaten angekommen der mit mitteilte daß ich als einer von 1000 "vorausgewählt" wurde und garantiert entweder einen Barpreis *von bis zu *3000 Euro oder einen Sachpreis im Wert *von bis zu* 1500 Euro gewonnen habe....
> 
> Ich soll unter der Rufnummer 09003-502279 anrufen, der Preis dafür wurde mit 1,99Euro/min angegeben. (aber ich bin ja nicht doof...)
> 
> ...



es scheint gewollt zu sein, dass die meisten diese kleine Einschränkung nicht bemerken


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo, mich hat auch grad so ein Anruf erreicht. Falls jemand vor hat dagegen zu klagen, hier die Nummer: 09003152010 für 1,99/Min. und versprochen wurden 3000€ bar oder 1500€ Sachgewinn, natürlich garantiert!

Wer glaubt denn schon einer Bandansage...

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> DTMS will mir einfach nicht mitteilen, wer verantwortlich war für den von der gleichen Frauenstimme gesprochenen Anruf für die  0190821649 vom Dezember 2005. Schade.


...und heute Post von der "Außenstelle Detmold" der Bundesnetzagentur... Es gab im Dezember 2005 30 Beschwerden zu der Nummer





> Es wurden aber keine Maßnahmen mehr eingeleitet, da die Rufnummerngasse 0190 ja Ende des Jahres 2005 gesperrt worden ist


:wall:
(Klar, dass dtms dann sagen kann, Ihnen ist nichts zu Beschwerden bekannt... Was ist denn das??? Weil die 0190er abgeschaltet wurden, durften sie einfach so mal noch missbraucht werden? Was ist denn das eigentlich für eine [...]???) ([selbst editiert, man denke sich aus, was gemeint ist]

Ach ja übrigens, mir wurde auch mitgeteilt, dass in Zukunft


> Auskünfte, die über das im Internet angebotene Maß hinausgehen (...) gebührenpflichtig sein werden



Die Dialeranbieter durften Millionen illegaler Dialer durch kostenlose Registrierung zu einem Inkassoinstrument mit eingebautem Nötigungsfaktor machen und Anfragen von engagierten Bürgern sollen kosten. Diese vorbildlichen Vertreter des deutschen Beamtentums werde ich heute abend gebührend im Abendgebet erwähnen...


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Angerufen werden anscheinend nur Nummern aus dem Telefonverzeichnis. Bekannte wurden schon mehrfach belästigt, gestern erneut, (im Telefonverzeichnis)  ich selber (nicht im Verzeichnis) noch nie.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Angerufen werden anscheinend nur Nummern aus dem Telefonverzeichnis. Bekannte wurden schon mehrfach belästigt, gestern erneut, (im Telefonverzeichnis)  ich selber (nicht im Verzeichnis) noch nie.


Hmm. Ich sollte mich eintragen lassen 
VORSICHT, IRONIE


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Am besten noch Inverssuche zulassen

(Vorsicht, auch Ironie)


----------



## Adele (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Gestern bekam ich nette Post von der Bundesnetzagentur. Auch, wenn es nur ein TRopfen auf dem heißen Stein ist..... und Aka das "Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weiter geholfen zu haben" nicht mehr lesen mag.....

Ihre Nachricht vom: 26.06.2006
Missbrauch von Rufnummern

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 9003502273, die im Netz 
der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn geschaltet 
war, inzwischen abgeschaltet ist.

Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über 
die o.a. Rufnummer, von dem Zeitpunkt an, an dem der Missbrauch 
nachgewiesen wurde, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu 
lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.

Bitte melden Sie sich umgehend, wenn diese Gespräche trotzdem auf 
Ihrer nächsten Fernmelderechnung erscheinen sollten.
Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weiter geholfen zu haben.

Für weitere Auskünfte stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gern zur 
Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin Gxxxx
mailto: [email protected]
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de <http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/>=20

fon 0291/9955-***
fax 01805/734870-9008
Bundesnetzagentur Außenstelle Meschede 
Postfach 11 51=20
59851 Meschede


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern bekam ich nette Post von der Bundesnetzagentur. Auch, wenn es nur ein TRopfen auf dem heißen Stein ist..... und Aka das "Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weiter geholfen zu haben" nicht mehr lesen mag.....



Du bekommst am Sonntag Post, cool 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Adele (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Vielleicht hat die am Freitag kurz vor Dienstschluss geschriebene Mail ja so lange bis zu meinem Rechner gebraucht......


----------



## sascha (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Und so beschäftigt eine Schweizer (Briefkasten-)Firma monatelang eine von unseren Steuern finanzierte deutsche Behörde. Nett. Ist eigentlich irgendjemandem bekannt, ob unser Verbraucherminister Seehofer sich im vergangenen Jahr auch nur einmal zu diesem Thema (oder anderen Internet-/Regulierungs-/Online-Verbraucher-Themen) geäußert hat?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und so beschäftigt eine Schweizer (Briefkasten-)Firma monatelang eine von unseren Steuern finanzierte deutsche Behörde. Nett. Ist eigentlich irgendjemandem bekannt, ob unser Verbraucherminister Seehofer sich im vergangenen Jahr auch nur einmal zu diesem Thema (oder anderen Internet-/Regulierungs-/Online-Verbraucher-Themen) geäußert hat?



Natürlich habe ich im März 2006 unseren Minister angeschrieben. Jetzt, immerhin schon Mitte Juli 2006, erhielt ich die Antwort, ich solle mich in allen diesen Dingen doch beschwerdeführend an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden. Dort würde man geholfen........


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich irgendjemandem bekannt, ob unser Verbraucherminister Seehofer sich im vergangenen Jahr auch nur einmal zu diesem Thema (oder anderen Internet-/Regulierungs-/Online-Verbraucher-Themen) geäußert hat?


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/70890


> Im Internet muss nach Ansicht des Verbraucherministers die Flut von Werbemüll (Spam) eingedämmt werden.


http://www.bmelv.de/cln_045/nn_7541...emitteilungen/2006/107-SE-Spam.html__nnn=true


> Seehofer: Verbraucherschutz im Internet verbessert


immerhin hat er das Wort Internet schon mal im Mund gehabt...


----------



## Michael J (1 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ich habe eben auch so einen Anruf erhalten. 1500 € Sachprämie oder 3.000€ Geldprämie.
Um mir den Gewinn zu sichern soll ich 09003152014 anrufen. Kosten: 1,99€ je Minute.
Da ich aber niemanden mit meinem spärlichen Geld füttern will, habe ich angefangen zu recherchieren und habe bei der Bundesnetzagentur herausgefunden, das die dazugehörende Firma in der Türkei ist.
Demnach glaube ich auch nicht, das von dort Irgendein Gewinn zu erwarten ist. Jedenfalls nicht für mich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

s.a.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=70924&postcount=10


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Michael J schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eben auch so einen Anruf erhalten. 1500 € Sachprämie oder 3.000€ Geldprämie.


Nur selten wird der genaue Wortlaut  zitiert:
Sachprämie* bis zu* oder Geldprämie *bis zu * 
es verwundert nicht, wenn dann doch angerufen wird...


----------



## Greenhorn (1 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

... und dabei gibt es keinen Haken ! :holy:


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> ... und dabei gibt es keinen Haken ! :holy:


...kommt jemandem zufällig die Stimme bekannt vor? :holy:


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (9 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ich hatte heute gegen 16.50 einen Gewinnanruf und sollte die 09003152018 zurückrufen.
Bundesnetzagentur ist informiert, die Suche ergab:

  	  0900 - 3 - 152018  	

Diensteanbieter:

Medkom Limited
Hobyar Mah. Gürün Han Kat.9
Hanimeli Sok. 933
34112 Eminönü/Istanbul
TUERKEI
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Mon Jun 26 11:08:48 UTC+0200 2006


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Sportfreund2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte heute gegen 16.50 einen Gewinnanruf und sollte die 09003152018 zurückrufen.
> Bundesnetzagentur ist informiert, die Suche ergab:
> 
> 0900 - 3 - 152018
> ...


Rausgeschmissenes Geld? (für Herrn A*E*?)
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=71613&postcount=43


> Dienst nicht verfügbar


Genauere Angaben zur Firma:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=71767#post71767


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Das Protokoll eines mir zugespielten Anrufes bei einer 0900 der Firma Medkom habe ich hier als Anhang. Beim Mittippen wurde ich ... etwas aggressiv ... daher bitte nicht wundern, wenn ihr die Tage von einem Amokläufer hört, der einen wildfremden Mann  in der Fussgängerzone mit 297 Glasscherben massakriert hat, weil er "Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude" gesagt hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

warum stoppt die keiner: erhielt gerade anruf 09003152018 für eur 1,99 zurückzurufen... was ist denn da eigentlich los???


----------



## SEP (11 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Mittippen wurde ich ... etwas aggressiv ... daher bitte nicht wundern, wenn ihr die Tage von einem Amokläufer hört, der einen wildfremden Mann  in der Fussgängerzone mit 297 Glasscherben massakriert hat, weil er "Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude" gesagt hat.


Wenn es nicht so tragisch wäre, würde ich als Urheber Loriot vermuten ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an genau den musste ich auch denken und wenn ich mir während des Abtippens nicht den ganzen Schrott im Geiste als von Loriot gesprochen vorgestellt hätte (oder von Evelyn Hamann, wie in diesem sketch mit dem englischen Krimi), wäre ich wohl schreiend durch die Fasanerie gerannt...

Übrigens habe ich heute einen exklusiven Tipp für die werten herren: Gründet doch eine Firma in Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch, das ist glatt 15 Euro lang!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> warum stoppt die keiner: erhielt gerade anruf 09003152018 für eur 1,99 zurückzurufen... was ist denn da eigentlich los???


Nach meinem Stand ist diese Nummer nicht erreichbar. Probiert habe ich das nicht, aber hier war jemand so fleissig: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=71613&postcount=43

Dort ist auch in Auszügen die Ansage enthalten, die hier ein paar Beiträge weiter oben in Gänze steht. Ich hab's nur abgetippt.
--> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=160596#post160596
(Danke an federico für sein großes Engagement in dieser und in anderen Angelegenheiten...)


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Mich hat es auch erwischt. [ edit] 

"bis zu 3000 EUR", "bis zu 1500 EUR", "garantiert kein Haken" etc. 

Die Nummer war die "09003152019", welche der 

Medkom Limited
Hobyar Mah. Gürün Han Kat.9

Hanimeli Sok. 933
34112 Eminönü/Istanbul

TUERKEI

gehört.

_unfeine Bemerkung editiert modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> _unfeine Bemerkung editiert modaction _


Ich weiß, diese Anrufe sind aber auch sehr unfein. Ich werde da aggressiv.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann lass deine Emotionen dahin fliessen, wo sie hingehören. http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=72173&postcount=56

Aber such Dir vorher einen Dolmetscher 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=72187&postcount=59


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (16 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Heute morgen 08.55 Uhr wieder, männliche Stimme: Ich habe garantiert gewonnen. Muss nur noch die 0900-3152019 anrufen, um näheres zu erfahren.

Das sind lt. BNetzA die Istanbuler Türken mit Empfangsbevollmächtigtem (die Reinigungsfirma) in Darmstadt.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=72421#post72421

Hab mit der BNetzA Meschede telefoniert und denen alles per Mail überlassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



> Betr. Missbrauch von Rufnummern
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



Teilerfolg... aber leider nicht der von mir erwünschte, komplette Entzug der Erlaubnis für (0900) Mehrwertdienste für Next ID bzw Medkom 
Noch trage ich irgendwo den Funken einer Hoffnung, dass dies noch passiert, wenn nur genug beschwerden eingehen....


_Edit: Name des Sachbearbeiters entfernt/juri_


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Teilerfolg... aber leider nicht der von mir erwünschte, komplette Entzug der Erlaubnis für (0900) Mehrwertdienste für Next ID bzw Medkom
> Noch trage ich irgendwo den Funken einer Hoffnung, dass dies noch passiert, wenn nur genug beschwerden eingehen....



Nachtrag: nach der gesetzlichen Lage ist ein kompletter Enzug für die BNetzA nicht durchführbar. Dort wartet man, dass die Herren Politiker das entsprechende Gesetz endlich verabschieden. Dann erst, wird das Ganze erfolgreich und Firmen wie (z.B.) Medkom wenden sich anderen, wohl ebenso unseriösen Machenschaften zu.

Vielen Dank an den netten Herrn der BNetzA für das informative, nette Gespräch


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Die [ edit]  aus Istanbul haben eben mit ner neuen Nummer angerufen:
09003775030
Wortlaut ist identisch mit den bei Antispam und hier einsehbaren Protokollen.

Da ich noch nie mit der BnetA zu tun hatte, könnte ja vielleicht jemand der grade Zeit und Rachegelüste hat die informieren!


----------



## Adele (22 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Das Gewinnspielchen gibt es inzwischen auch mit der jubilierenden Bandansage: Hier spricht  
IHRE Lottozentrale, .....bla, bla, bla..... Ist besonders hinterhältig, weil wohl ein Großteil der Bevölkerung Lotto spielt. Da mir das aber langsam zu blöd ist, habe ich aufgelegt, statt mir die Rückrufnummer anzuhören.


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gewinnspielchen gibt es inzwischen auch mit der jubilierenden Bandansage: Hier spricht
> IHRE Lottozentrale,


Das scheint eine Neuauflage zu sein (nur noch im Google-Cache) 

```
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:P-GzV2R7R5oJ:www.hondapower.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php%3Ft%3D95902%26highlight%3D%26sid%3Dda6b2281a6c530927e60a110f665df19+gewinnspiel+Lottozentrale&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1
```



> Mo Sep 19, 2005 13:27    Titel: Merkwürdiger Anruf von irgendsoner Lottozentrale....
> Ich hab bei nen Gewinnspiel mit gemacht und bin jetzt einer von 88 Leuten, die ohne Risiko 3 Monate lang Lotto spielen können irgendwie....
> Hmm..trau dem nicht...gabs bei euch auch Anrufe in der Art ?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

#





			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Die [ edit]  aus Istanbul haben eben mit ner neuen #Nummer angerufen:
> #09003775030
> #Wortlaut ist identisch mit den bei Antispam und hier einsehbaren Protokollen.
> 
> #Da ich noch nie mit der BnetA zu tun hatte, könnte ja vielleicht jemand der #grade Zeit und Rachegelüste hat die informieren!



Habe gestern die Meldung abgesetzt, da ich auch diese Gewinnversprechen in der letzten Zeit mehrfach bekommen hatte. Eigentlich müßte ich jetzt schon jede Menge Kohle auf dem Konto haben. 
Die Bundesnetzagentur ist da sehr entgegenkommend und freundlich.
Im Juli hatte ich bereits Kontakt  mit folgenden Erfolg:

ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer  0900 3502277, die im Netz der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn  geschaltet war, am 19.07.06  abgeschaltet worden ist.
Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die Rufnummer 09003502277, vom 07.07.06 ab, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.
Bitte melden Sie sich umgehend, wenn nach dem o.a. Zeitpunkt diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Fernmelderechnung erscheinen sollten.    
Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber ist die Firma Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH, Andhauserstraße 62-64, CH-8572 Berg, Schweiz.
Empfangsbevollmächtigter in Deutschland ist die Firma SeMi GmbH, Heppenheimer Str. 23, 68309 Mannheim.

Also nicht alles gefallen lassen von den Betrügern!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben garantiert 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo,
habe heute 24.08.2006 08:10 Uhr soeben identischen Anruf erhalten, nur folgende Rufnummer: 0900 - 377 5031. Kosten 1,99 Euro pro Minute laut Ansager. Soll man sowas der Polizei melden? 
Viele Grüße
Gast


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo,
habe heute 27.08.2006 15:17 Uhr soeben identischen Anruf erhalten, nur folgende Rufnummer: 0900 - 377 5032. Kosten 1,99 Euro pro Minute laut Ansager. 

Viele Grüße
Gast


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber ist die Firma Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH, Andhauserstraße 62-64, CH-8572 Berg, Schweiz.
> Empfangsbevollmächtigter in Deutschland ist die Firma SeMi GmbH, Heppenheimer Str. 23, 68309 Mannheim.



Das ist doch der Autofunkspezialist in der Nähe der BAB 659 Weinheim-Mannheim, ein guter alter Bekannter in der "Branche"..........
Neu ist nur, dass er auch was mit der TTT zusammen anrührt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Die fielen ja auch als Nummerninhaber bei 0137-spam auf. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=154569#post154569

Die Firma gehört tatsächlich deutschen "Branchengrößen". Kein Wunder, dass TTT/Smile da unterkriechen. Wohl bald wieder eine Fete in Lautern fällig. Good old times... Good old Lines... Und dass Good old L**s mit dem Basler _zufällig_ eine gemeinsame Firma hatte, glaubte ich ja eh nie.

Es macht mich fassungslos, wie dreist da die gewohnten Personen immer wieder auftauchen können. 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=73142&highlight=semi#post73142

Es stinkt nicht mehr zum Himmel, das war einmal. Die Scheisse ist längst getrocknet.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Bei mir was es heute abend die Nummer 0900 3775034

Gruß
Ein Gast


----------



## christianmicha (3 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Anruf am Sonnabend, 02.09.06, 17:43 Uhr:
09003 775035


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Die Medkom verheizt ihren nächsten Zehnerblock und die Bundesnetzagentur? Warum gegen diese Firma nicht eine komplette Sperrung aller Nummern verhängt wird, weiss wohl nur die Rechtsabteilung der Bundesnetzagentur. 
Frag sie mal... rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

Auch mal hier lesen und aufpassen, dass beim Kopf schütteln kein Schaden genommen wird:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=74741&postcount=137


----------



## 350x2 (3 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Gibt es eigentlich eine Aufsicht über die Bundesnetzagentur oder Beschwerdestelle?
Gruß 350x2


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



> Hauptaufgabe der zum Bundeswirtschaftsministerium gehörenden aber selbstständigen Bundesoberbehörde ist die Gewährleistung von freiem Wettbewerb in früher von Monopolen beherrschten Bereichen.





> (...) ist die Bundesnetzagentur auch für weitere, zum Teil hoheitliche Aufgaben zuständig. Dazu gehört die *Verwaltung von *Frequenzen und *Telefonnummern*, die Messung und Beseitigung von Funkstörungen, *aber auch [sic!!!] der Verbraucherschutz zum Beispiel gegen Computer-Dialer, überteuerte 0190-Rufnummern und unverlangte Werbung, so genannten Spam, per E-Mail, SMS, Telefon oder Telefax.
> *AP 30.08.2006 - aktualisiert: 30.08.2006, 14:58 Uhr


Quelle: AP, exemplarisch: Stuttgarter Zeitung


Bundeswirtschaftsministerium? _*Noch Fragen?*_


----------



## 350x2 (3 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

@aka-aka
Und welchem "Sachbeschläfer" trete ich da am gezieltesten auf die Füße?
Ich scheuche gerne Ministerialschläfer - sind eh für das normale Leben überbezahlt -.
350x2


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=74741&postcount=137


> Hinsichtlich früherer Zeitpunkte und der restlichen MedKom-Nummern hoffen die MedKom ( bzw. deren Nutznießer ) anscheinend auf eine wohlwollende Zurückhaltung der entscheidungsbefugten Person


----------



## christianmicha (5 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...." "Spiel 8"*

Gehört vielleicht nicht ganz hierher:
Heute, 05.09.06 gegen 12:30 Uhr Anruf einer Firma „Spiel 8“ aus Bad Salzufflen.
Auf meine Frage, wer ihr erlaubt hätte, mich anzurufen, antwortet die Dame dreist: „Ich selbst!“, also die Dame. Auf die Frage, ob ihr die Rechtswidrigkeit solcher Anrufe bekannt sei, antwortet sie hörbar erbost: „Nein!“ Und höhnisch: „Mir kann doch wohl  niemand vorschreiben, wen ich anrufe und wen nicht!“ 
Habe dann aufgelegt.
Solange so etwas straffrei bleibt (s. Dialerschutz-News vom 29. August 2006), müssen wir wohl weiter mit solchen Sachen leben.
PS: Gammelfleisch scheint aber noch viel einträglicher zu sein! Da fällt bzw. fiel nebenbei immer noch ein Batzen [ edit]  ab (reine Vermutung!).

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...." "Spiel 8"*

Eigentlich hatte sie Recht, die Frau.



			
				christianmicha schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob ihr die Rechtswidrigkeit ... Solange so etwas straffrei bleibt ...


----------



## jupp11 (5 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...." "Spiel 8"*



			
				christianmicha schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob ihr die Rechtswidrigkeit ... Solange so etwas straffrei bleibt ...


http://www.kulturindustrie.com/struebelundpassig/2003_07_17.html
http://blog.thildkroete.de/index.php?/archives/2005/09.html
http://phobos.antispam.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10483

Cold calls sind rechtwidrig und niemand wird gezwungen in dieser rechtswidrigen Weise 
Menschen anzurufen.  Unge/erwünschte  Anrufe sind Körperverletzung
Telefonische Werbung zum Absatz von Waren und Dienstleistungen ohne vorherige Einwilligung
 des Angerufenen wird seit Jahren von den Gerichten als rechtswidrig eingestuft.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/39795
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63192
http://www.jusline.de/index.php?cpid=f92f99b766343e040d46fcd6b03d3ee8&lawid=10&paid=7
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75854
Kritik  kommt  nur von Trollen aus dem Gewerbe selber, die dann 
 anonym  schwachsinnige Ratschläge geben wie diesen  hier z.B 
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s14405/8-2.html
dort toben sich solche Typen seit Jahren aus

wer sehr viel Zeit hat, kann ja diese Vorlage austesten. 
http://www.xs4all.nl/~egbg/duits.pdf

was hier allerdings nicht viel bringt , da nur ein Band  abgenudelt wird


----------



## christianmicha (5 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...." "Spiel 8"*



			
				christianmicha schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt bzw. fiel nebenbei immer noch ein Batzen [ edit]  ab (reine Vermutung!).
> 
> _aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _



Sorry, da hatte ich wohl aus Versehen Frontal21 (ZDF) vorweggenommen....


----------



## christianmicha (6 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...." "Spiel 8"*



			
				christianmicha schrieb:
			
		

> christianmicha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Statt "Batzen" hätte auch "Wurstpaket" gepasst. Aber nun reichts, gehört wirklich nicht hierher!


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

[sorry, cm meinte ja gerade Gammelfleisch]
Mit diesem beitrag bitte tun, was man halt mit Gammelfleisch macht... also bitte rückdatieren


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Nachricht von BNetzA (die zweite heute)....



> Missbrauch von Rufnummern
> 
> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0900 3152019, die im Netz der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn geschaltet war, am 29.08.06 abgeschaltet worden ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

http://www.verbraucherschutz-forum.de/?show=1315-9570&


> BGH (Az.: 3 StR 11/02)
> 
> Ausgesprochen verbraucherfreundlich ist ein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofes
> (BGH) über falsche Versprechungen bei Kaffeefahrten. Im konkreten Fall hatte
> ...


das wärs doch:  einfach analog anwenden und sie  wandern für (bis zu) zwei Jahre hinter Gitter
(wenn man sie kriegt...)


----------



## Adele (13 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Vor einem knappen Stündchen hatte ich die bekannte Bandansage, gesprochen von einer glückseligen Männerstimme. Dieses Mal sollte der Rückruf auf die Nummer 09003 - 77 50 38 den großen Preis verheißen. Auch trotz mehrmaligen Versuchs konnte ich im Diensteanbieter-Verzeichnis keinen Eintrag dazu finden.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Vor einem knappen Stündchen hatte ich die bekannte Bandansage, gesprochen von einer glückseligen Männerstimme. Dieses Mal sollte der Rückruf auf die Nummer 09003 - 77 50 38 den großen Preis verheißen. Auch trotz mehrmaligen Versuchs konnte ich im Diensteanbieter-Verzeichnis keinen Eintrag dazu finden.


Bei mir sagt die BNetzA Datenbank:
Diensteanbieter: Medkom Limited


----------



## Adele (13 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Komisch.....  Medicom? Hab ich noch nie von gehört.


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

gib´s mal die Forensuche ein...


----------



## Adele (13 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

In der Forensuche habe ich nichts gefunden und Google verwies mich auf einen Unternehmensberater. Einzig bei Antispam war eine passende Antwort zu finden

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=74741


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Lass gut sein, Adele...
Das ist Medkom
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42327
 (der Nachfolger von:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41772 )


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> In der Forensuche habe ich nichts gefunden





			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Diensteanbieter: Medkom Limited


hast du das Wort auch richtig eingegeben?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=160538&highlight=medkom#post160538
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=160539&highlight=medkom#post160539
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=160596&highlight=medkom#post160596
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=160932&highlight=medkom#post160932
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161000&highlight=medkom#post161000
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161002&highlight=medkom#post161002
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161014&highlight=medkom#post161014
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161308&highlight=medkom#post161308
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161329&highlight=medkom#post161329
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161710&highlight=medkom#post161710
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161714&highlight=medkom#post161714
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164629&highlight=medkom#post164629
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164712&highlight=medkom#post164712
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165993&highlight=medkom#post165993
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=166382&highlight=medkom#post166382


----------



## Adele (13 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Oh wie peinlich. Danke.

Sieht so aus, als brauchte ich eine neue Brille. Irgendwie habe ich es geschafft, bei Medkom noch ein zusätzliches i zu lesen. Kein Wunder, dass ich unter Medikom nichts fand.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Na hätteste mal dort angerufen, dann hätte man es Dir drei mal *buchstabiert*


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (14 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Na hätteste mal dort angerufen, dann hätte man es Dir drei mal *buchstabiert*



Lt. Herrn G. von der BNetzA sind ca. 60 Euro für einen Anruf bei der Medkom keine Seltenheit.......

Dafür telefoniere ich einen ganzen Monat (und nicht zu knapp).........


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

ach, hat der Herr G* inzwischen etwa dort angerufen, um überhaupt zu *wissen*, wogegen die Bundesnetzagentur nach Absprache mit ihrer Rechtsabteilung vorgehen *könnte* oder bezieht man sich nach wie vor aufs Hörensagen gewisser (hier durchaus bekannter) engagierter Privatleute?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

leider bin ich erst jetzt auf dieses forum aufmerksam geworden.auch ich wurde permanent mit lockanrufen genervt egal ob mir gwinne versprochen wurden oder der berüchtigte anruf in abwesendheit.so dumm wie ich war habe ich auch noch zurückgerufen.es kann doch nicht sein das diese leute so zig tausende von euros scheffeln und nicht verurteilt werden und ins gefängnis gehen.unsere behörden müssen doch in der lage sein diese leute zur verantwortung zu ziehen.diese gauner gehören für den schaden den die anrichten ins gefängnis. alles unverständlich für mich das dieser ganze mist mit den lockanrufen nie aufhört


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

ist es nicht strafbar leute anzuklingeln?dann gewinnversprechungen zu machen z.b.einen garantierten sachpreis von bis zu 1500 euro und nacher schicken die eine packung kaugummi oder was?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (18 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ist es nicht strafbar leute anzuklingeln?dann gewinnversprechungen zu machen z.b.einen garantierten sachpreis von bis zu 1500 euro und nacher schicken die eine packung kaugummi oder was?



Wieso, das Gewinnversprechen wurde doch erfüllt: Garantierter Sachpreis BIS ZU 1.500 Euro - Päckchen Kaugummi = 1,40 Euro *g*


----------



## Captain Picard (18 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Wieso, das Gewinnversprechen wurde doch erfüllt: Garantierter Sachpreis BIS ZU 1.500 Euro - Päckchen Kaugummi = 1,40 Euro *g*


Hier hat sich jemand mal hysterisch  per PN bei mir aufgeregt, weil ich  genau auf 
diesen Punkt aufmerksam gemacht hatte 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159509#post159509
Sorry aber mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen.Bei   *gratis* und *kostenlos *
schaltet ja anscheinend  auch defaultmäßig der Verstand  ab. 
Mein Vater hat mir immer eingebläut : Niemand hat was zu verschenken, nichts ist umsonst 
außer dem Tod und der kostet das Leben...
Diese simple Lebensweisheit scheint im WWW völlig in Vergessenheit geraten zu sein


----------



## Siggi-51 (20 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Hallo, gerade habe ich die glückliche Gewinn-Nachricht erhalten. 
Ohne Haken soll ich die 09003994050 anrufen. Der "Gewinn" wird dann sicher in Istanbul ausgezahlt 
Heute Abend wird die BNA informiert, obwohl man sich inzwischen wie Don Quijote beim Kampf gegen die Windmühlen vorkommt...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 September 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Ich war soeben auch mal wieder "ein glücklicher Gewinner ohne Haken", männliche Stimme:



> 0900 - 3 - 994051
> Diensteanbieter:
> Medkom Limited, Hobyar Mah. Gürün Han Kat.9, Hanimeli Sok. 933
> 34112 Eminönü/Istanbul, TUERKEI
> ...



Meldevordruck an die BNetzA ist raus.


----------



## Mari (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Uns hat es auch wiedermal erwischt. Eigentlich im letzten halben Jahr schon viermal. Nur diesmal war der AB an und ich habe die komplette Ansage auf Band.

Nummer ist die 0900 3994053
Medkom Limited
Hobyar Mah. Gürün Han Kat.9
Hanimeli Sok. 933
34112 Eminönü/Istanbul
TUERKEI

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Mon Jun 26 11:08:48 UTC+0200 2006


----------



## 350x2 (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

@Aka-Aka
Ist das hier die gleiche Schlafstelle bei der BNetzagentur. die auch die Beschwerden über die 0137-Rufnummern rechtskonform für den Zuteilungsnehmer bearbeitet?
Gruß 350x2


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



350x2 schrieb:


> @Aka-Aka
> Ist das hier die gleiche Schlafstelle bei der BNetzagentur. die auch die Beschwerden über die 0137-Rufnummern rechtskonform für den Zuteilungsnehmer bearbeitet?
> Gruß 350x2


bin ich die BNetzA-Pressestelle???  Frag doch dort nach, bitte :stumm:
Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass man bei der BNetzA nichts tut. Manchmal brauchen die vielleicht sinnvollen input von aussen... Ich persönlich bin dazu meistens zu grantig...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0190879288: vermutliche Abzocke - wen interessiert's ?*

Hallo, ich soll die Nummer 09005558810 wählen, denn ich bin derjenige, der aus 100000 mit der Telefonvorwahl 0711 ausgewählt wurde.
Versprochene Preise: Entweder 3000 € oder ein Gutscheinheft im Wert von 4500 €. Interessant: Ich habe auf jeden Fall gewonnen...

_Posting verschoben, da  nicht in aktuellem Thread gepostet  modinfo _


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0190879288: vermutliche Abzocke - wen interessiert's ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, ich soll die Nummer 09005558810 wählen,



Hier ist der "Diensteanbieter": G.L. von der T.W. Wittenberg.
Den kennen wir doch bereits als "Weitervermieter" von Ping-Nummern?!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814&page=74


			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> 0900 - 5 - 558810
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...


----------



## firefoxfan (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Was du auch? Dann sind wir schon zu zweit.

Talkline will seine Hände in Unschuld waschen:




			
				GL schrieb:
			
		

> wir bedauern, dass Sie durch einen unerwünschten Anruf gestört wurden. Ähnlich wie die Deutsche Telekom AG, sind wir reiner Vermittler von Servicerufnummern.
> Auf den Inhalt und die technische Abwicklung haben wir keinen direkten Einfluss. In den Verträgen und unseren AGB’s, die Bestandteil des Vertrages sind, wird speziell das Versenden unerwünschter Werbung untersagt.
> 
> Der Vertrag sieht bei Verstößen eine Reihe von Sanktionen vor, die von einer Abmahnung bis zur Abschaltung der betreffenden Rufnummer reichen.
> ...


----------



## Teleton (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Von wegen Freitag der 13te. Ich habe bis zu 3000 Euro oder einen Sachpreis für 1500,- gewonnen, schön da fahr ich heute was früher nach Hause und feiere ein wenig.



> 0900 - 3 - 994058
> Diensteanbieter:
> Medkom Limited
> Hobyar Mah. Gürün Han Kat.9
> ...



P.S.: Hier gibt es das Formular um sich bei der Bundesnetzagentur zu beschweren:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/5574.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*


09003775037 - abgeschaltet am 5.10., Inkassoverbot ab 7.9.06
09003775038 -   dto, 11.9.06
09003775039 - abgeschaltet am 5.10., Inkassoverbot ab 14.09.06


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

09003775031
09003775032
09003775033
09003775034
09003775035
09003775036

alle Nummern wurden abgeschaltet und ein *Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot* ausgesprochen, rückdatiert zum Zeitpunkt des Auftauchens der Nummern.

siehe auch
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=81499#post81499

Dort besonders beachten die Diskussion darum, was passiert, wenn *trotz des Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbotes *munter weiter Rechnungen gestellt werden. *Dieses Thema sollte hier dringendst in den news behandelt werden!*



> _Der o2-Kundenservice, den ich gerade telefonisch kontaktiert habe, war
> der Meinung, daß o2 diese Nummern berechnen müsse, so lange die Nummern
> geschaltet und erreichbar sind. Daß das Rechnungslegungs- und
> Inkassoverbot nur gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber ausgesprochen wird, in
> ...


Das ist ja wohl das Letzte!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Nun hats mich auch wieder mal erwischt:
Auch ich soll die 0900-3-994059 anrufen::lol: 
Das ist wohl *die letzte Nummer aus diesem Nummernkreis*, und die Medkom geht nochmals in die vollen!

Aber "Nachschub" haben die möglicherweise bereits erhalten.

Meldung an BNetzA ist raus.


----------



## Avor (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Zitat JohnnyBGoode:

"Nun hats mich auch wieder mal erwischt:
Auch ich soll die 0900-3-994059 anrufen: 
Das ist wohl die letzte Nummer aus diesem Nummernkreis, und die Medkom geht nochmals in die vollen!"

Mit eben dieser Nummer war ich  am vergangenen Freitag ebenfalls als glücklicher Gewinner auserwählt. Sofortige Beschwerdemail  wurde noch nicht beantwortet.


Gruß Avor


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Medkom geht - die Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG aus CH-5405 Baden-Dättwil kommt:



> Sie haben garantiert einen der Preise gewonnen!
> 
> So beginnt der Anruf, den man bekommt und ist erstaunt, wie man so schnell etwas gewinnt, ohne etwas dafür zu tun. Der Haken liegt am Gerede und so nebenbei erfährt man, das um den Gewinn zu erhalten noch folgende Rufnummer anzurufen ist: 09003201130. Ich hab bei der Bundesnetzagentur geschaut, zu welchen Dienst diese Nummer gehört. Sie ist der Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG Mellingerstrasse 207 5405 Baden-Dättwil SCHWEIZ zugeteilt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Na, man hört ja so manches aus der Schweiz...
Das wird evtl. ein kurzer Spuk sein. Die Schweizer waren ja schon mit 0137 aktiv, ungehindert?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Na, man hört ja so manches aus der Schweiz...
> Das wird evtl. ein kurzer Spuk sein. Die Schweizer waren ja schon mit 0137 aktiv, ungehindert?



Die Schweizer sind/waren bereits mit allem möglichen aktiv, was so im Netz rumschwirrt:
0137- / 0900- / Proben"dienste" / Diverse "Quiz"anwendungen / DVD-Abo / Produkttester und und und....... (keine Gewähr für Vollständigkeit).

Ob man mit dem hier auch was zu tun hat, ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

[zurückgezogen mangels Relevanz und wegen Missverständlichkeitsgefahr]


----------



## Hufi13 (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

hallo mein sohn 9jahre hat die nr 090039940518( ist auch das bonner unternehmen next id technologies )nach einer gewinnmitteilung zurück gerufen .30€ waren jetzt auf meiner rechnung ,habe sie ausbuchen lassen.kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich mich dann verhalten soll.
Ps wahr alleine zuhause mein sohn


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

@mods: dieses und letztes posting gehört hier her:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37533

@Hufi13: Ist der falsche Thread, Du hast auch schon eine PN gekriegt. Der Fall ist sonnenklar:
Wenn die Ausbuchung formal in Ordnung war (klar sagen, welcher Betrag NICHT gezahlt wird und den rest zahlen), *darf* nichts weiter passieren. Der Betrag DARF nicht in Rechnung gestellt werden, laut Aussage der zuständigen Behörde. Und die muss sich ja auskennen. 

STIMMT DENN DIE NUMMER SO? (18 am Schluss?) (das würde bedeuten, dass die Medkom inzwischen mit Unternummern arbeitet, da es 090039940518 nicht gibt)

Lies hier
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=396



> Damit die Täter nichts von ihrer Beute haben, ordnete die Bundesnetzagentur auch hier in mehreren Fällen nicht nur die Abschaltung der missbrauchten Nummern an, sondern verhängte auch rückwirkend ein Inkassoverbot. Das gilt für die 09003775031 ab 23. August, für 09003775032 ab 25. August, für 09003775033, 09003775034 und 09003775035 ab 28. August, für 09003775036 ab 4. September, für 09003775037 ab 7. September, für 09003775038 ab 11. September, für 09003775039 ab 14. September, für 09003994050 ab 18. September, für 09003994054 ab 20. September, *für 09003994051 ab 21. September,* für 09003994052 ab 25. September, sowie für die 09003994053 rückwirkend ab 28. September.



Heisst auf Deutsch: Es darf für diese Nummern überhaupt kein Geld verlangt werden. Falls doch, wende Dich umgehend an die Bundesnetzagentur (oder melde Dich hier oder bei antispam.de in den richtigen Diskussionsfäden, die links hast Du per PN)
@mods: dieses und letztes posting gehört hier her:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37533

_done , tf _


----------



## Avor (30 November 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

Nachricht von Bundesnetzagentur soeben erhalten  



"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Missbrauch von Rufnummern
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0900 399 4059, die im Netz der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn geschaltet war, am 07.11.06 abgeschaltet worden ist.

 Den Netzbetreibern wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die Rufnummer, vom 18.10.06 ab, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.

Bitte melden Sie sich, wenn nach dem o.a. Zeitpunkt diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Fernmelderechnung erscheinen sollten. 

 Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber ist die Firma Medkom Limited, Hobyar Mah. Gürün Han Kat. 9, Hanimeli Sok 933, 34112 Eminönü, Istanbul, Türkei."


Immerhin schon bei Endziffern ...59  abgeschaltet. Aber der Topf ist groß und diese  Firma wird es überleben. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: "Sie haben (bis zu) 3000 Euro gewonnen...."*

*Rufnummer: 0900-399 4059 - Next ID >>> Medkom Istanbul
*
Beschwerdefax an BNetzA am 23.10.2006

Antwort von BNetzA am 30.11.2006
Abgeschaltet lt. BNetzA am 07.11.2006
Inkassoverbot lt. BNetzA ab dem 18.10.2006


----------

